# Ist WoW wirklich zu leicht? Realität zeigt --> zu schwer!



## Negev (15. September 2009)

Wer gedacht hat es handelt sich hier wieder um eine der Unzähligen Freds in denen sich darüber ausgelassen wird das man jeden Raid praktisch Hirnlos clearen kann... ist weit gefehlt. Ich will euch eben die andere Seite schildern - jenseits von imba Gilden/Randomgruppen. 

Seit 3.2 darf man sich, vor allem im BuffedCast, immer wieder anhören wie achso leicht die neuen Raids doch sind. In jedem Forum wird Propagiert das man die besagten Raids sogar locker in einer Random schaffen würde.

Ich kann das alles nicht nachvollziehen! Einmal hab ich den 3 Boss gesehen. Resultat nach etliche Random-Gruppen: Wenn wir nicht schon am ersten Boss gescheitert sind, sind wirs am zweiten...

Mit "Es ist schon erschreckend einfach" (Zitat: Imke(glaub ich)) hat das alles nichts zu tun!

Was mach ich falsch? Bin ich Tatsächlich auf einem Noob-Server? Wenn ja, wo geht die Post ab?


EDIT: 
Ich hab den Titel etwas abgeändert... bin grad in Archa25! WIPE... da spielen sich Szenarien ab... die häfte der DDs kommt nich über 3k, wieviel nicht aus dem feuer gehn weiß ich nicht. Schrecklich!!!

Der neue Titel bzw dieser Fred ist NICHT an Die guten imba Gilden gerichtet!


----------



## Naarg (15. September 2009)

Leicht wird es erst mit dem nächsten Patch, Laut Blizzardmitarbeiter muss man Arthas nur so lange tanken, wie man braucht um seine Kiste zu looten. Danach setzt er sich in die Ecke, und wer Ihn anspricht bekommt einen Erfolg. Hardmode ist es btw beim Looten schneller als 1 Min zu sein.


----------



## Ocian (15. September 2009)

Um ein Ziel zu erreichen, braucht man Übung. Diese Übung und das Zusammenspiel erlangt man nicht in Randomgruppe.

Mein Tipp: Such dir eine feste Gruppe....


----------



## Mr_Multikill (15. September 2009)

@Naarg:
was heißt da leicht :O
bestimmt bewegt sich die kiste und im hardmode sogar schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negev (15. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Leicht wird es erst mit dem nächsten Patch, Laut Blizzardmitarbeiter muss man Arthas nur so lange tanken, wie man braucht um seine Kiste zu looten. Danach setzt er sich in die Ecke, und wer Ihn anspricht bekommt einen Erfolg. Hardmode ist es btw beim Looten schneller als 1 Min zu sein.




Bitte spaart euch antworten wie L2P das träfe auch nur denn zu wenn ich der Noob wäre.
Ich verlange auch nicht Free Loots!
Ich will den Content sehn das kann ich aber nicht. Warum? Weiß ich nicht 
eigentlich sollte man den Content mit Randoms clear machen können nur geht das anscheinen auf meinen Server nicht


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (15. September 2009)

naja, die neue instanz ist zugegebener maßen nicht allzuschwer - ABER es erfordert Equip. Man kann nicht mit 200er items rein, da krepieren einen die tanks und heiler gehen OOM. Es erfordert auch richtiges movement von jedem und das hat auch bei uns bei jedem boss seine 5 trys gebreucht, bis wir das movement "intus" hatten, drum würd ich dir empfehlen, mehrmals mit der gleichen gruppe reinzulaufen, es wird besser, wirst sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und weil du sagtest ihr kommt am dritten boss nicht vorbei - das ist der schwerste aus PDK finde ich (zummindest im 10er). Für die Bosse müssen wie gesagt DPS und equip vorhanden sein, dann ists nicht allzuschwer, aber wenn EQ fehlt plagt man sich da drinnen. Wir clearten PDK 1 mit der Gilde letzte Woche zum ersten mal, kaum schafften wir es nach zig versuchen am pvp event vorbei, hatten wir keine gröberen probleme mehr - die letzten 2 bosse sind ebenfalls wieder ein bisschen Taktik, aber es gibt schwierigerer encounter (Hodir z. Aber von der heroischen pdk 10 sind wir wohl noch weit entfernt *lach*

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen - die Leute die immer jammern es sei zu leicht, sind die wannabe pro's, die halt schon ulduar lange clear hatten, top ausgestattet waren und mti einer eingespielten Truppe da rein liefen, ich schließe mich der Meinung "zu leicht" nicht an.

Für das Arena Event muss wohl jede Gruppe ihre eigene Taktik finden - da wir mit 2 schurken drinnen sind/Warn, lassen wa die schurken ständig auf den 2 Heilern (die unterbrechen die heilungen) und wir nuken zuerst den Krieger dann den schurken/dk um... sobal die 2 melees im event down sind und noch 8, 9 Leute leben, ist der Boss eigentlich kein Problem mehr - Heilungen stets unterbrechen und die anderen Mobs runterhauen, am Ende dann die heiler^^

Grüße


----------



## Naarg (15. September 2009)

Du willst eine (ernste) Antwort? Wenn du mit einer freundlichen Lernfähigen Gruppe ein oder 2 Wochen übst werdet Ihr schon große Erfolge haben. Such dir einen Stammraid, lerne die Encounter und du wirst dich wundern wie das flutscht. Bis Auriyaya kommt man in Ulduar, und Naxx ist wirklich nach 2 Abenden Clear wenn Ihr euch ein bisschen Ransetzt.

Nimm am besten so viele Gildies wie möglich mit, und versuche eine Stammgruppe zu gründen


----------



## Rainaar (15. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Leicht wird es erst mit dem nächsten Patch, Laut Blizzardmitarbeiter muss man Arthas nur so lange tanken, wie man braucht um seine Kiste zu looten.




Könntest Du eventuell mal Deinen Main posten?

Mich würde mal interessieren ob Du weisst was Du schreibst oder ob Du auch einer von Denen bist die sich das Ulduar Video bei Youtoube ansehen und dabei dann WASD drücken um dann zu meinen Sie hättens voll drauf?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. September 2009)

Auf Frostwolf geht die Post ab! =D


----------



## Chirogue1 (15. September 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Könntest Du eventuell mal Deinen Main posten?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob Du weisst was Du schreibst oder ob Du auch einer von Denen bist die sich das Ulduar Video bei Youtoube ansehen und dabei dann WASD drücken um dann zu meinen Sie hättens voll drauf?



man das wollte ich posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frostwolf... die Frage kam von nem DK ! Fass dir an Kopf xD


----------



## Nimophelio (15. September 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> Mit "Es ist schon erschreckend einfach" (Zitat: Imke(glaub ich)) hat das alles nichts zu tun!


Solche Kommentare wie der von Imke beziehen sich IMMER auf eine feste eingespielte Raidgruppe.


----------



## Naarg (15. September 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Könntest Du eventuell mal Deinen Main posten?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob Du weisst was Du schreibst oder ob Du auch einer von Denen bist die sich das Ulduar Video bei Youtoube ansehen und dabei dann WASD drücken um dann zu meinen Sie hättens voll drauf?


Hier bitte spiele seit 9 Wochen nicht mehr


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Dieses "Poste mit deinem Main"-Gedüdel muss euch doch langsam mal zu kindisch werden..

Man kann hier jeden Char verlinken.
Man kann mit char von nem alten Account Dinge in den Erfolgen stehn habn, die man mim neuen nimmer hat.

Man kann durch Ulduar mit Hardmodes geschleift werden (wird bei uns am Server grad von ner Gilde verkauft -> rostiger Proto fürs rumstehn und 10k gold)

-.- Kindisch. Wirklich.
Hochgradig noch dazu.


----------



## mmm79 (15. September 2009)

entweder du gehst in eine raidgilde, oder du suchst dir eine vernünftige stammgruppe

eine zusammengewürfelte random grp funktioniert nur sehr sehr selten

hab da selber mit meinem twink in naxx 10ner diverse random erfahrungen gesammelt.
für viele waren net mal einfachste anweisungen umsetztbar.
wenn 5 leute im raid sind, die gift entfernen können, und keiner machts, dann wiped man auch bei maexxna ...
thaddius war random immer ein totales desaster.
bei grobulus deckt sich der raid mit giftwolken ein, egal was man erklärt.
selbst wenn man einen einfachen boss 5mal erklärt, es gibt immer noch leute die's net checken.

gildenintern bist in 2h durch, und das ohne das einer stirbt
pdk nh schaffst mit einer eingespielten gruppe, locker in 1h


----------



## Snake_Eater (15. September 2009)

noch so ein mimimi thrad wie oft noch !!! der normale raid modus ist für CASUAL gedacht !!

Erklärung:
Casual:engl. Gelegenheitsspiele/Gelegenheitsspieler

für die Imba pro gamer da draußen hat blizz den Hardmode eingeführt oder hat jeder schon den letzten Boss down imt Heroisch Modus mit 50 Tributs verbleibend glaube ich kaum ? Oder hat jeder Yoggi mit 0 Watchern down ? NEIN !!! Also die Füßge stillhalten und gut ist -.-


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> eine zusammengewürfelte random grp funktioniert nur sehr sehr selten



Das muss ich wiederlegen.
Archa/Ema/Kora/Obsi/Naxx geht alles lockermio Random.

Ulduar braucht schon etwas mehr Movement.
Hardmodes & Obsi3Drakes wird Random vllt nicht gehn.

PdK hero is Random auch schaffbar wenn die Leute ein bisschen zuhörn und 2 Hände mit je 5 Fingern haben und diese auch dementsprechend einsetzen können.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. September 2009)

Ich bin seit kurzem Raidleiter und kann dir 100% sagen worans liegt ...

Es geht mit Randoms !!! ...
Aber nicht mit 25 Randoms, von denen keiner auch nur ansatzweise weiss was die Bosse machen, Movementverweigerer, nicht-crit-immunen Tanks und so weiter und so fort ...

"Ohlolol ich bin full Epic ich flexx die alle um" - Itemlevel 200, 5 PvP-Teile ...

Wenn ihr alle 25 von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung habt, schaut euch mal ´n Boss-Video bei YouTube an und bereitet euch etwas vor ...
Wem das zu blöd is, der kann sich natürlich von 24 Leuten ziehen lassen und brainafk in der Gegend rumhüpfen ...

Such dir ´ne Gilde oder eine Stammgruppe ...

In PdK is nix mit "Totenkopf drauf und go" ... Wer das nich weiss, failed halt schon im Keim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Andererseits is es für eine eingespielte Gruppe dann auch Freeloot ...

Bei Koralon zu wipen ... Naja ... Wer bei Feuer nich weiss was er zu tun hat, dem is eh nich zu helfen xD ...

Jeder hat die Wahl - Randoms oder halt eben keine xD ...


----------



## Negev (15. September 2009)

Das einzige was man zuverlässig auf meinem server Random schafft ist Naxx und Obsi... bei Archa bzw Kolaron sind wir gestern erst wieder dran gewipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (15. September 2009)

Wie stehts bei dir denn mit der Gruppenbildung? Hast du ne Stammgruppe? Falls nein, warum nicht, such dir eine, das Leben wird so viel einfacher werden


----------



## Rainaar (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieses "Poste mit deinem Main"-Gedüdel muss euch doch langsam mal zu kindisch werden..
> 
> Man kann hier jeden Char verlinken.




Jo - genau wie das "alles zu leicht" Gelaber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue1 (15. September 2009)

hm also ich spiel auf Rajaxx Horde, da geht obsi 10 mit 3 Drakes rnd, U10er bis Mimi rnd, ka & so toll ist Rajaxx auch wieder nicht... man muss sich ja nicht die schlechtesten Leute rauspicken oO


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Jo - genau wie das "alles zu leicht" Gelaber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joah. "Alles zu leicht" aber noch nie nen Hardmode versucht.

Man wird zu leicht lila und man questet zu leicht.
Aber das wars auch schon.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. September 2009)

Echt mal ... Belphega hat recht ...

Macht mal alle HMs und kommt dann nochmal wieder xD ...


----------



## mmm79 (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Joah. "Alles zu leicht" aber noch nie nen Hardmode versucht.
> 
> Man wird zu leicht lila und man questet zu leicht.
> Aber das wars auch schon.



prinzipiell hast du ja recht

Aaaaaaaaber, es ist einfach nicht mehr dasselbe feeling da ...
es ist nicht mehr so wie früher (das mag z.t. sicher auch gut so sein)
im moment läuft es doch so: man macht alles erstmal auf leicht (kein hard mode, bzw. non hero)
dann versucht man sich erst am hard mode, bzw. hero mode und man wiped etwas herum, hat aber den boss schon mal umgehauen
der bosskampf is zwar schwerer, aber die unterschiede halten sich in grenzen, es ist nach wie vor derselbe boss, den man eigentlich schon down hat.
Irgendwie is das uninteressant, es fehlt irgendwie die freude über einen firstkill der gilde, da der boss ja schon auf leicht gelegen hat.
und dort kam keiner freude auf, weil er fast von selber umgefallen is ...

Ich glaube, der letzte firstkill an dem ich noch richtig freude hatte, das war illidan. (vor irgendeinen 3.nerv patch)

So, und jetzt sagt mir bitte, das ich net recht habe !


----------



## Rainaar (15. September 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> prinzipiell hast du ja recht
> .............................................
> So, und jetzt sagt mir bitte, das ich net recht habe !



Dann ist das Problem aber, das Dir der Contend ( ->Hardmodes ) nicht gefällt. Das hat aber nix damit zu tun das dieser leicht ist.

Hardmodes sind Contend, obs gefällt oder nicht. Und Ulduar clear ist erst wenn auch der letzte Boss liegt. PUNKT.

Und das ist z.B. alle andere als leicht.

Das jemand das Prinzip mit den Hardmodes nicht gut findet ist ein völlig anderes Ding.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Dann ist das Problem aber, das Dir der Contend ( ->Hardmodes ) nicht gefällt. Das hat aber nix damit zu tun das dieser leicht ist.



Sein wir uns mal ehrlich - 90% der Spieler gefallen die Hardmodes nicht weil sie zu schwer sind.
...

Mir gehts übrigens gleich, ich gebs offen und ehrlich zu.
Ich heul mir aber nicht die Augen raus, dass alles zu einfach is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (15. September 2009)

Der Content ist nicht leicht - sonst hätten mehr als 2% der Gilden Algalon im 25er down - aber für die meisten ist nunmal der Content mit Yogg Saron mit Unterstützung aller Wächter = Content clear - der Aufwand mit den Hardmodes war es niemals wert mehr Zeit zu investieren...genau da trennen sich die, die schreien "Content zu leicht" oder eben "Content genau richtig"!


----------



## Esda (15. September 2009)

Snake_Eater schrieb:


> noch so ein mimimi thrad wie oft noch !!! der normale raid modus ist für CASUAL gedacht !!
> blabla


lies mal bitte mehr vom Eingangspost als den Titel.




mmm79 schrieb:


> prinzipiell hast du ja recht
> etc.
> So, und jetzt sagt mir bitte, das ich net recht habe !



stimme dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein, ich hab algalon noch nicht down.


----------



## Braamséry (15. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Du willst eine (ernste) Antwort? Wenn du mit einer freundlichen Lernfähigen Gruppe ein oder 2 Wochen übst werdet Ihr schon große Erfolge haben. Such dir einen Stammraid, lerne die Encounter und du wirst dich wundern wie das flutscht. Bis Auriyaya kommt man in Ulduar, und Naxx ist wirklich nach 2 Abenden Clear wenn Ihr euch ein bisschen Ransetzt.
> 
> Nimm am besten so viele Gildies wie möglich mit, und versuche eine Stammgruppe zu gründen



Wer sagt, dass man naxx zum derzeitigen zeitpunkt an 2abenden wenns gut läuft cleart, der war noch nicht rnd da drin oda is auf nem idioten server. Ich hab auf Nera'thor gespielt und wir haben naxx 25 locker gecleart an einem abend.

Ulduar haben wir mit ner rnd grp im 10er bis einschließlich mimiron gepackt, sowie im 25er Hodir gelegt. Und das VOR 3.2.

Clearen geht kaum inner rnd bei ulduar, aba davor isses machbar, solang man netgrad aus noname gilden welche nimmt die da zum ersten oda zweiten ma drin sind. Die ersten hardmodes kann man mit ner grp die das schonma gemacht hat auch schaffen.




Belphega schrieb:


> Das muss ich wiederlegen.
> Archa/Ema/Kora/Obsi/Naxx geht alles lockermio Random.
> 
> Ulduar braucht schon etwas mehr Movement.
> ...



Wie gesagt die hardmodes gehn z.T. auch wenn man den schonma gemacht hat. Und obsi 3drakes wird bei uns auch rnd gemacht, halt mit ehrfahrung und nem bissel uklduareq, pdk muss man dafür noch netma gegangen sein.


----------



## Rolandos (15. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Du willst eine (ernste) Antwort? Wenn du mit einer freundlichen Lernfähigen Gruppe ein oder 2 Wochen übst werdet Ihr schon große Erfolge haben. Such dir einen Stammraid, lerne die Encounter und du wirst dich wundern wie das flutscht. Bis Auriyaya kommt man in Ulduar, und Naxx ist wirklich nach 2 Abenden Clear wenn Ihr euch ein bisschen Ransetzt.
> 
> Nimm am besten so viele Gildies wie möglich mit, und versuche eine Stammgruppe zu gründen



Zwei Wochen üben möglicherweise auch noch jeden Tag, bist du vom Wahnsinn umzingelt. Das währe wirklich Langweilig, immer auf die Gleichen draufkloppen. Wohlmöglich auch noch die Guides lesen. Wo ist da der Spass? Höchsten 2 Versuche, beim Dritten muss alles sauber sein.


----------



## Mage_Collina (15. September 2009)

Also ich kann den TE verstehen weil ich ungefähr in der gleichen Situation bin mit meinem Priester. Ich suche schon ewig ne Raidgilde, weil ich gern weiterkommen möchte, aber es ist nicht zu schaffen  weiß net, wie oft ich mich jetz schon beworben habe. Entweder es kommt gar keine Antwort, oder man wartet sechs Wochen darauf (ist mir wirklich passiert) oder - und das ist dann ja noch der am ehesten verständliche grund - wird meine klasse eben grad nicht gesucht. 

Random habe ich auch schon alles probiert, aber verzweiflöe inzwischen wirklich fast an diesen möchtegern-gamern, die grün equippt nach uldu gehen wollen, kein movement haben aber immer bei andern die schuld finden. Oder die, die vielleicht den Ansprüchen genügen, bei der Zusammenstellung der Gruppe dann aber Sätze wie "aber bitte keine Jäger (oder eben das was sie sind) mehr einladen, sonst krieg ich keinen loot ab" ... ja, genau darum gehts nur noch. epics in den hintern schieben und brainafk gehen. 

...


----------



## Doonna (15. September 2009)

WoW zu leicht ? oO

versucht twins von PDk mal ohne dafor zig. erklärungen und guides durchzulesen


----------



## Füchtella (15. September 2009)

Huhu!

Also ich finde das Spiel nicht zu leicht. Jedenfalls nicht die Raids ... gut, questen und leveln finde ich spürbar leichter und vor allem schneller als früher. 

Wenn wir Raids zu leicht finden, liegt es vielleicht auch an uns selbst.
IRONIE MODE ON
Denn wir tun ja alles, um es so leicht wie möglich zu machen.
Erstaml lesenw ir natürlich Instanzguides, damit wir auch wissen, was kommt.
Dann gucken wir Bosskampfvideos der Elite-Gilden, damit wir auch ganz genau wissen was kommt.
Und dann benutzen wir noch einen haufen Addons, die uns im Kampf dann vor allem warnen, wovon wir bereits ganz genau wissen, dass es kommt, und andere Addons, die uns das entfluchen abnehmen, das heilen erleichtern ... gibt's noch keins, dass uns automatisch aus diesen nervigen Flammen am Boden rausbringt? Echt mal ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 IRONIE MODE OFF

Wenn ihr also all das zu leicht findet, dann macht's doch mal anders.
Unsere beiden Raidgruppen (ein 10er und ein 25er) gehen ohne die ganze taktische Vorbereitung, also quasi selbsterkundend vor.
Wir kennen weder Instanzguide, noch Bossguide, noch Bossvideo. Raidweit.
Wir greifen einen neuen Boss also quasi ahnungslos an.
Und fliegen erstmal auf die Nase.
Dann setzen wir uns zusammen, und bereden, was der böses gemacht hat, und basteln daraus ne Taktik. Gemeinsam, die ganze Gruppe.
Dann verseuchen wir es wieder, und wieder, bis wir den Boss "kennen" und "können" und er liegt.
Und glaubt mir, wir freuen uns über jeden einzelnen Bosskill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zu einfach finden wir es nicht.
Hardmodes haben wir übrigens noch nicht gebraucht, um uns "herausgefordert" zu fühlen.

mfg


PS: Jetzt kommt sicher gleich ein Troll ums Eck und meint sowas wie "looool ihr nups, ihr kriegt sicher nix tot 11111!"
Deshalb antworte ich schon jetzt drauf: Ja, wir sind mit dieser Methode natürlich etwas langsamer als andere Gruppen. Aber wir stehen jetzt immerhin mit beiden Gruppen bei Hodir, und haben bislang noch keine unüberwindbaren Hindernisse gefunden. Und - wir haben jede Menge Spaß.


----------



## Super PePe (15. September 2009)

sagen wir es so:
hohen spielerischen anspruch hat wow nicht (hatte es ja noch nie)
die masse oder besser der gesamte querschnitt der grundintelligenz ist in den letzten jahren gegen 0 laufend, daß wiederum macht es etwas schwerer den content zu bestreiten 
wobei in allem eine subjektive unschärfe steckt (heisenberg)


----------



## Füchtella (15. September 2009)

Huhu!



Super schrieb:


> sagen wir es so:
> hohen spielerischen anspruch hat wow nicht (hatte es ja noch nie)



Finde ich nicht.
Wenn ich nen Kumpel zu Besuch habe,d er selbst keine MMORPGs spielt, sondern so wie ich früher auch, Offline-Spieler ist, und ihm zeige wie wir raiden, und ihm dabei etwas erkläre worauf wir grad alles achten müssen, dann geht dem erstmal die Kinnlade runter, und er findet das alles schrecklich kompliziert. Und hält uns für bekloppt, dass wir uns sowas freiwillig antun - und auch noch Spaß dran haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fand Raidbosse übrigens früher, in den glorifizierten Classic-Zeiten, auch nicht schwerer als jetzt. Eigentlich waren die sogar wesentlich leichter. Nur waren wir alle damals auch noch weniger geübt. Jaja, fast 5 Jahre Raiderfahrung machen da tatsächlich was aus.


----------



## Assasins (15. September 2009)

Also wow ist nicht zu leicht. Für die jenigen die mehr herausforderung suchen gibt es eh die Hardmodes.
Stehen zur Zeit bei PDK am 3ten Boss bei den PVP chars. Bis jetzt noch nicht gelegt ( dauert halt seine Zeit )
Ich bin in einer netten freundlichen Gilde, ich muss auch nicht in eine mega Imba Gilde sein.
Ich will ja auch noch mit bekommen wie der Boss umfällt bevor alles clear ist.
Ich freue mich immer wenn man einen Boss legt den man sich hart erarbeitet hat. ( sollen aber nicht 50 versuche für einen Boss sein )


----------



## Kyrha (15. September 2009)

Lieber TE,

nein es ist nicht leicht, wenn du keine Stammgrp hast, oder du in ner raidgilde bist. ich weiss von was ich rede, ich bin in ner feierabendgilde. wir haben uns damlas mit naxx 10 abgmüht, aber die freude war gross als wir geclaert haben. wir mühen uns ul 10 ab, und schaffen es bis auryia (oder wie die heisst). und pdk 10 kannste bei uns auch knicken.

Rdm schaffst die "alten" inis weil: A. die erfahrung da ist, B. bei vielen das eq. PDK schafst du nicht A. weil alle sich mit ihrem eq überschätzen, B. die erfahrung fehlt aber jeder es scheinbar besser weiss. 

Ich hab das glück eine gute stamm für ul + pdk 25 gefunden zu haben und weiss gott wir haben bei thorim geübt, wir haben bei freya geübt und wir haben in pdk die pvp trottel geübt bis zum bankrott. aber wenn die bosse liegen, bist du stolz weil du es gemeinsam mit freunden, durchhaltevermögen + schweiss geschaft hast. rdm wirst du nie das gefühl haben, was erreicht zu haben, falls du es mal schaffen solltest. 

such dir ne stamm denn bis es rdm funtz wirds noch paar monate dauern.......


----------



## Oszilgath (15. September 2009)

@TE:

Es gibt nicht umsonst Gilden.
Warum sollen eingespielte Teams sich in Raids langweilen, nur weil du diese lieber random machst?
Such dir ne vernünftige Gilde und dann siehst du auch den Content.
Und zu deiner Frage: Ja WoW ist zu leicht geworden.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (15. September 2009)

Naja, denke diese "Stimmung" liegt eher an folgendem:

WoW ist nicht zu leicht. Nur sind halt in den offiziellen Foren wie auch bei "privaten" Foren wie buffed.de usw. meiner Meinung nach nunmal eher die Spieler aktiv, die mehr spielen als die zahlenmäßig überlegenen "Casuals". Für die ist das Spiel natürlich mit dem Laufe der Zeit "einfacher" geworden, weil die eher besseres Equip haben und auch mehr Erfahrung. Die Mehrheit aber raidet nicht so oft, und für die ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad dann doch ganz in Ordnung.

Ich sage dir: Sei froh. Wenn du "nur" so weit kommst, probier es weiter, das wird schon. Sich langsam herantasten und dann die Erfolge umso schöner erleben, das macht das Spiel aus. Das können all die "Pros" die nur am Jammern sind nichtmehr erleben, bemitleide sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (15. September 2009)

100% signed!


----------



## Kyrha (15. September 2009)

Oszilgath schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> Es gibt nicht umsonst Gilden.
> Warum sollen eingespielte Teams sich in Raids langweilen, nur weil du diese lieber random machst?
> ...



....sagt auch einer der noch nicht pdk war und ul 25 so fast gar keine bosse gemacht hat

Schon mal überlegt dass man auch in ner gilde ist, weil man es meschlich gut hat dort? mann/frau dafür vielleicht spielerisch etwas einstecken muss und dies dann rdm sucht? und wenn du mal richtig liest, will er ja nicht, das die bosse genervt werden, er will nur wissen warum alle sagen mimimi es ist so langweillig wenn er sich abmüht. und nein wow ist nicht grundsätzlich zu leicht geworden, einfacher würd ich in mancher hinsicht sagen aber immerno nicht zu leicht! ich seh noch nicht jeden in dala mit 9.5 rumlaufen.........


----------



## Shac (15. September 2009)

Also in Woltk war ich bisher so gut wie noch nie raiden(Hauptsächlich BC weil in Classic immer wieder Probleme mit dem Raid gab) aber kenne zumindest jetzt PdK 25er normal ab Champions dank ner Gilde von nem Freund. Also mit ner guten Truppe die konzentriert spielt und relativ gut ausgerüstet ist, ist das ganze wirklich kein großes Problem und diese Grundregel gilt schon seit Anfang an.

Das Problem bei Randomgruppen ist halt das da 25 Mann stehen und ein paar haben keinen Plan was sie machen sollen bzw nur ihren Dmg-meter sehen aber erst kapieren das sie tot sind wenn ihr Dmg fällt. Ein Teil davon ist es auch nicht gewohnt das man Probleme hat in einer Instanz weil man sich ja in den 5er Inis nur Leute sucht die 3k dps + haben,sich beschweren das die 5er heros öde sind aber sofort den Leader anwisphern er solle den kicken mit 1k dps weil er ja noch nix darin verloren hat. 
Musste ich leider heute wieder feststellen als wir HDZ 4 waren und der eine DK mich schon angeschrieben hat der jäger hätte keine Lust weil er noch in Eiskrone ist.Als dann beim ersten Boss was schief lief (heiler Ketten,ich net auf hp geachtet) wisphert er mich an ich solle den Retri rauswerfen weil er nur 1k dps fährt(war eigentlich wegen ihm drinne und er war erst am Vortag 80 geworden) oder zumindest einen Fullhealer laden. Zur Info der angebliche Nicht-Fullhealer war ein Dudu-Baum mit Ulduar/Pdk Equiq währen der Dk nur Krempel von den Marken hatte. Der ist raus und hat seinen Firstplatz in meiner Ignoliste gefunden.

hab jetzt leider schon öfters miterlebt wenn ich 5er Inis gehe mit meinem Tank das Leute schon fragen ob das mein Ernst ist mit min. 26/27k Life unbuffed heros zu tanken. Da gibts ja kein Wunder wenn viele sagen es ist zu leicht wenn man sich die ganze Zeit nur mit Vollepischen Gruppen umgibt und ganz vergisst das man nicht mit Level 80 sein T8,5 Set im Briefkasten hat.


Rate dir auch such dir ne Stammgruppe die jede Woche Raiden geht. Ich zumindest will damit demnächst wieder richtig anfangen.


----------



## Malzbier09 (15. September 2009)

Ulduar is noch "schwer" aber das Kolosseum is ein Witz.....unsere kleine Noob Gilde hat als es nur bis zu den Champions ging die Champions gekillt in Ulduar haben wir am ersten Abend den Leviathan geschafft nach ein paar Whipes. Also allgemein der Ritterscheiß war einfach ein tiefer Griff ins Klo aber Fehler sind menschlich also kann man das Blizzard verzeihen.


----------



## swenkhhc (15. September 2009)

Mage_Collina schrieb:


> Also ich kann den TE verstehen weil ich ungefähr in der gleichen Situation bin mit meinem Priester. Ich suche schon ewig ne Raidgilde, weil ich gern weiterkommen möchte, aber es ist nicht zu schaffen weiß net, wie oft ich mich jetz schon beworben habe. Entweder es kommt gar keine Antwort, oder man wartet sechs Wochen darauf (ist mir wirklich passiert) oder - und das ist dann ja noch der am ehesten verständliche grund - wird meine klasse eben grad nicht gesucht.
> 
> Random habe ich auch schon alles probiert, aber verzweiflöe inzwischen wirklich fast an diesen möchtegern-gamern, die grün equippt nach uldu gehen wollen, kein movement haben aber immer bei andern die schuld finden. Oder die, die vielleicht den Ansprüchen genügen, bei der Zusammenstellung der Gruppe dann aber Sätze wie "aber bitte keine Jäger (oder eben das was sie sind) mehr einladen, sonst krieg ich keinen loot ab" ... ja, genau darum gehts nur noch. epics in den hintern schieben und brainafk gehen.
> 
> ...



100% sign,  bin in der selben Situation und auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einem vernünftigen Raid --und nein ich will keine FreeEpics und mich auch nicht durchziehen lassen.

Es ist wirklich Mist wenn man keine Raidgilde /Raid hat und auch nichts findet.Hab schon über einen Serverwechsel nachgedacht in der Hoffnung das sich woánders etwas findet,will aber meine Ingamefreunde ungern verlassen.Wer Platz für einen Jäger(Itemlv 226) hat bitte pm an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrha (15. September 2009)

> Wer Platz für einen Jäger(Itemlv 226) hat bitte pm an mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




server wäre noch hilfreich für so sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negev (15. September 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> server wäre noch hilfreich für so sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



au ja ich bewerb mich auch:
Arsenal: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...e&n=Ashkaja

Mach so um die 4,5k dps und bin auf dem Noobserver die Nachtwache zuhaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (15. September 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte man den Content mit Randoms clear machen können nur geht das anscheinen auf meinen Server nicht



Jeder sollte den Content sehen KÖNNEN.Das heißt nicht,dass du dir  random 9/24 Leute schnappst und da durchrennst als wäre es ein Kinderspielplatz.Es heißt dass man selbst als "Casual" mit einer "Casualgilde/Casualgruppe" den Content sieht.Ein eingespieltes Team ist und bleibt ein muss.Zu leicht ist es nach wie vor für die alten Hasen,die auch so schon den BC Endcontent gesehen haben und daran kann man nichtmal Zweifeln wie ich finde.


----------



## onkeljason (15. September 2009)

em...also ich find die neue raidinstanz nicht übermäßig schwer, außer natürlich pdok 25 - wobei die 10-mann-version von pdok auch nicht wirklich sehr schwer ist...nur etwas die taktik verstehn, einige male üben und man schafft locker einen tribut-run(min 25offene wipes)
also in normalen mode ist pdk wirklich nicht schwer...nur ists klar, dass z.b. die faction champions im 25-mode mit einer rnd-gruppe nicht sofort down gehn
am besten stamm oder gilde suchen mit denen du wöchentlich gehst...geht schneller und besser

mfg


----------



## onkeljason (15. September 2009)

em...also ich find die neue raidinstanz nicht übermäßig schwer, außer natürlich pdok 25 - wobei die 10-mann-version von pdok auch nicht wirklich sehr schwer ist...nur etwas die taktik verstehn, einige male üben und man schafft locker einen tribut-run(min 25offene wipes)
also in normalen mode ist pdk wirklich nicht schwer...nur ists klar, dass z.b. die faction champions im 25-mode mit einer rnd-gruppe nicht sofort down gehn
am besten stamm oder gilde suchen mit denen du wöchentlich gehst...geht schneller und besser

mfg


----------



## swenkhhc (15. September 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> server wäre noch hilfreich für so sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




äh  jo ich vergas^^ Khaz Gorroth-Allianz
link: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...amp;n=Mordhorst

gehört zwar in ein anderes Forum eigentlich aber wayne 


mfg


----------



## Antilli (15. September 2009)

WoW zu leicht? Sagen wir so: es ist um Welten einfacher geworden seit Vanilla!

In WoW Classic musste man sich Epics wirklich verdienen. Habe selber Tage und viel GOld für die T0,5 Questreihe investiert, um 2 Epics aus dem Set zu bekommen (der Rest war ja blau).

Das erste T1 war ein Hochgefühl! Doch dafür musste man in Classic noch 25-er und 40-er Raids machen, sich deppert wipen, bis alles funktioniert hat.

In BC fing es an, dass man Epics (meist halt PvP-Gear) nachgeschmissen bekam. Kann mich noch erinnern, wie wir in Kara gewiped sind am Anfang, Kel und Vashji verflucht haben, in MH und BT graue Haare bekommen haben...

Mittlerweile kannst du wirklich mit ner Randomgruppe Naxx 25, AK 25 oder Ulduar clearen, wenn alle die Bosse kennen und halbwegs das richtige gear haben. 

Nach einer kurzen Pause zu Beginn von WotLK bin ich mit meinem Schurken wieder eingestiegen. Nach 2 Tagen auf 80 war ich full epic, 2 Tage später das erste T8,5 und 2 Wochen später das erste T9 Teil. Es IST einfach geworden, im Vergleich zu Vanilla oder BC!


----------



## Kyrha (15. September 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> au ja ich bewerb mich auch:
> Arsenal: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...e&n=Ashkaja
> 
> Mach so um die 4,5k dps und bin auf dem Noobserver die Nachtwache zuhaus
> ...



hode und falscher server, da kann ich nix machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (15. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Um ein Ziel zu erreichen, braucht man Übung. Diese Übung und das Zusammenspiel erlangt man nicht in Randomgruppe.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Such dir eine feste Gruppe....




oO  Waaat ?


Also nach deiner aussage gibt es keine Randomgruppen auf den Servern die kein zusammenspiel paktizieren ??? 



Mein Tipp an Dich : Schau dich auf den Servern mal um manche Randomgruppen sind teils besser als manche feste Raidgruppen.


----------



## MrJackDaniel (15. September 2009)

Also mal zum Conten: Naxx (10/25) - Ulduar (10/25) - PDK (10/25) - Kammer (10/25) - PDoK (10/25).

Das einzige was man braucht sind Leute mit SKILL! Equi haben ja mitlerweile alle! Nach 4 Wochen und nicht EINEM Raidtag kann ich 2xT8,5 und 2xT9 tragen!
Dann lass ich mich ein paar mal Ema-Kora ziehen und habe nochmal (bei Lootluck) ein oder 2 Teile mehr!

Gear sagt momentan garnichts mehr aus ; und SKILL ist das was 90% der Leute leider fehlt.

Das nur mal als momentane Einschätzung der Gesammtsituation.

Jetzt mal zum Kontent: Naxx10 kann man locker solo machen, wenn alle das Ding mal gesehn haben. Kann man LOCKER mit 10 Twinks rein, wobei 2-3 gute Mainchars das Tempo natürlich gut erhöhen.
Naxx10 /25 sind allerdings nicht mehr zwingend nötig! bevor ihr da wochenlang rumwiped, weil ihr nur noch Gimpgruppen findet geht Heros - PDC und PDC-Hero auf ID! Mit guten Gruppen macht Naxx Fun ohne Ende, aber nach dem 10.-20. Wipe haben selbst die Alt-Hasen kein Bock mehr und haun euch ab.

Ulduar 10: Ist mit Randomgruppen, wenn Skill und Equip stimmt und 70% die Bosse kennen überhaupt kein Problem. Ist eine nette Ini um ein bischen Equip zu farmen und sich die Bosstaktiken mal anzugucken für den 25er.

Ulduar25: Erfordert schon MINDESTENS gutes Naxx25 Content-Gear bei Random-Gruppen. Meist sind die Leute, die Ramdom mitgehen aber durchaus besser von Equip und haben den Content vielleicht mit dem Main schon clear.
Ulduar ist eine echt schöne Ini und sollte nicht durch PDK farmen übersprungen werden.

Kammer 10/25 : Wenn die Heiler es schaffen, die Tanks zu heilen und die Tanks vernünftig equippt sind FREELOOT!!! Pack im 10er 2Tank und 3Heiler +5DDs ein. Im 25er 3Tanks 6-7Heiler und 14-15 DDs, wenn die Leute nicht soo gut sind.
Wenn dann 10 von den 15 ihre 3,5k+ machen reicht das locker aus (und Schami einpacken für HT - ganz wichtig!!!)

FAZIT Kammer: Einfacher kann man an T9/T8 absolut nicht rankommen. 10er/25er also immer auf ID gehen!!!

PDK 10: Wenn man das Ding aus dem 25er kennt und es auch im 25er mit Stamm raidet asbolut easy und komplett Freeloot.
Wenn man es Random raidet, sollten die Leute Ulduar auch schonmal von innen gesehen haben. Mit kompletten 213er-Gear ist das ganze Random vielleicht ein bischen hart.
Bis auf den 1. Boss (da muss man sich mit Randoms vielleicht mal 5-6 Trys einspielen) und die Chamipons (da sind mit Randoms vielleicht auch mal 10 Wipen drin - aber OK) ist der Rest der Bosse Kinderkram.
Sehr sehr empfehlenswert auch als Vorbereitung auf den 25er.

PDK25: Schon schwer so viele gute Ramdoms zu finden!!! Mit Twinks aber durchaus machbar (auch Random), wenn die Leute PDK25 mit ihren Mains clear haben!

PDoK 10/25: Doch schon relativ zäh die Jungs. Sollte man Random nur mit Leuten machen, die PDK10/25 (das jeweils passende) im Schlaf beherrschen und ein komplettes 226er Gear haben.
Für die 10er würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Stammgruppe empfehlen. Mit sehr sehr guten Randoms vielleicht machbar, doch die sehr sehr guten haben meist Stammgruppen :-)
Die 25er Version ist Random noch zu hart. Die Leute die den 25er zocken tun dies meist Gildenintern. Ich denke es dürfte schwer sein, da Leute zu finden, die passendes Equip haben und keinen Raid.
Ganz vielleicht machbar mit sehr sehr gut equippten Twinks von Leuten die PDoK sonst halt mit Mains raiden. Aber für diese Twinks gibts halt meist auch Gildeninterne Raids.

Achja und PDK/PDoK: Der Haken für die meisten auf PVE- , RP- und RP-PVE-Servern werden die Fraktion Champions sein. Die beissen sich die PVEler die Zähne dran aus, währen die PVPler die Jungs einfach so im vorbeilaufen umhusten!!!
Liegt aber daran, dass sehr viele PVEler 0!!!!! PVP-Skill haben. Finde diesen Boss in einem PVE-Content auch absolut fehl am Platz, da die PVP-Realms dort einen zu großen Vorteil haben!

Man hätte Koralon vielleicht mit den Fraktion Champions tauschen sollen, damit T9 nicht mehr so absoluter Freeloot ist (@Koralon) und die PVEler nicht so sehr aufs Maul bekommen :-)

Und nochmal zu RND-Gruppen: Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich auf Der Ewigen Wacht Probleme hatte gute Random-Gruppen zu finden. Jetzt auf " Zirkel des Cenarius" ist es durchaus angenehmer.

Und für doe Leute, die richtig Gas geben wollen ---> PVP-Realm wie z.B. Frostwolf!!! Nachteil: Man kann schonmal eine ganze Zeit lang warten bis man draufkommt, aber dann steppt der Bär :-) (siehe: wowprogress)


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. September 2009)

Wow ist nicht zu leicht. Blizzard hat sich nur die Mühe gemacht, einfache Modis für die Bosse zu designen und nannte sie "Normalmode".


----------



## Esda (15. September 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wow ist nicht leicht. Blizzard hat sich nur die Mühe gemacht, *zu* einfache Modis für die Bosse zu designen und nannte sie "Normalmode".



/fixed 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur Spaß


----------



## Acerilia (15. September 2009)

Du spielst auf der nachtwache richtig? Kenne da auf Hordenseite die gilde Eisesglut vieleicht solltest du da mal fragen die nemen glaube ich ah Ulduar 10 equip und aufwärts auf!


----------



## Gerger (15. September 2009)

Lasst doch Blizz das machen WoW ist nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer! Blizz würde doch nicht seine 11mio Spieler abwimmeln wolle sie machen einfach Content dem jeden gefällt und wen es 1000 Leute nicht mögen ist es so was von egal weil da noch ca 11mio Spieler den Content geil finden.


Wen ihr WoW zu einfach findet zockt dann es halt nicht und wen ihr nicht aufhören könnt geht ihr  hierhin !
Und jetzt Mund halten und das X oben rechts anklicken dann wird hier wieder alles gut!


----------



## Sausage (15. September 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> Wer gedacht hat es handelt sich hier wieder um eine der Unzähligen Freds in denen sich darüber ausgelassen wird das man jeden Raid praktisch Hirnlos clearen kann... ist weit gefehlt. Ich will euch eben die andere Seite schildern - jenseits von imba Gilden/Randomgruppen.
> 
> Seit 3.2 darf man sich, vor allem im BuffedCast, immer wieder anhören wie achso leicht die neuen Raids doch sind. In jedem Forum wird Propagiert das man die besagten Raids sogar locker in einer Random schaffen würde.
> 
> ...



"Möchtergern-Pro-Gamer" (sorry an die Jungs von buffed, aber das trifft leider manchmal zu) reden den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Bossen runter. Warum? Keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich, um jedem, der die Bosse nicht schafft, zu zeigen, was für Noobs sie doch sind. Oder ist es einfach die Blindheit, Bosse mit einem höheren Equipstand abzufarmen und dann zu meinen, dass die Bosse für JEDEN einfach sind? 
Beispiel: Ignis. Die "Möchtegern-Pro-Gamer" redeten diesen Boss nach dem Nerf total runter. Ohne ein gewisses Equip ist dieser Boss unglaublich schwer für die Heiler, und das verstehen viele einfach nicht.


----------



## Kyrha (15. September 2009)

> Beispiel: Ignis. Die "Möchtegern-Pro-Gamer" redeten diesen Boss nach dem Nerf total runter. Ohne ein gewisses Equip ist dieser Boss unglaublich schwer für die Heiler, und das verstehen viele einfach nicht.



wahre worte.....


----------



## Omidas (15. September 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> Ahramanyu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wow ist nicht zu leicht. Blizzard hat sich nur die Mühe gemacht, zu einfache Modis für die Bosse zu designen und nannte sie "Normalmode".
> ...





> Wow ist nicht zu leicht. Blizzard hat sich nur die Mühe gemacht, einfache Modis für die Bosse zu designen und nannte sie "Normalmode" anstatt richtiger weise Easymode.



Fixed^2

Nur leider haben sie irgendwie den Normalmode vergessen.


----------



## IlFantastico (15. September 2009)

Ich will mal ehrlich zu dir sein und hab nach der 4 oder 5 Antwort zu lesen aufgehört.
Sind Ferien in Deutschland?

Du darfst hier ein paar Sachen nicht vergessen:

Eingespielte Gilden schieben einen Depri weil es einfach zu leicht ist.
Würden hier die Randomgruppen einfach so durch rushen würd ich am Holunder baumeln.

Zu Classic Zeiten war es ja noch ausgeprägter als zu BC-Zeiten darum möcht ich Classic als Beispiel nennen.Hier war Random schon in den Schwarzfelstiefen schluss bzw. mal auf 60 schaffen und dann noch ein Epic besitzen.
Solche Dinge gab es für Gelegenheitsspieler nicht bzw. haben sie nie zu Gesicht bekommen...

...und jetzt kommen viele an die nicht mal in Ulduar waren(wer Ulduar nicht kennt wird schnell merken das ihm sein t9 Teil nicht viel helfen wird), mit ihren schicken T8,5 bzw. T9, haben keine Ahnung vom Raiden,kein Movement und ihre Klasse musst du ihnen zum Teil auch noch erklären.Was erwartest du, das ist Raiden auf ganz geringen Niveau.

Ich geh mal davon aus, das du Gelegeinheitsspieler bist.
Falls nicht würde ich dir eine Gilde empfehlen, doch bedenke Gilde ist nicht gleich Gilde.
Lass dir da lieber Zeit mit der Auswahl...denn wenn du eine wiklich gute Gilde gefunden hast und du ernst genommen wirst stehen dir alle Raid-Tore offen.

MfG


----------



## Trorg (15. September 2009)

Ich beziehe mich mal auf den Post von MrJackDaniel

Naxx 10 solo? cool will ich sehen, mach mal n Vid bitte, und nun komm nicht mit dem Vid von dem Magier mit dem Knochenschild bug.

Wo brauch man denn bei den Fraktionschampions PvP Erfahrung?
Das ist ein Bosskampf wie jeder andere auch, denn im PvP hat keiner 410k /620k Leben und da liegt der Unterschied.

Den Kampf mit PVP zu vergleichen wo ein Gegner genausoviel leben hat wie ihr selber ist der totale Schwachsinn.
Ich bin n PVP noob und wir haben die im 10ner wie im 25ger recht stressfrei mit 2 Gruppen down.
Hat nix mit PvP sondern mit Spielverständniss und Ausrüstung zu tun. Denn jeder müsste wissen das man Dots dispellen kann und Buffs von einem Gegner runter reinigen muss und das ist einer der wichtigen Punkte bei dem Kampf, ah ja und CC sollte man auch kennen, denn das ist hier auch ein nicht unwichtiger Faktor.

Und es ist klar wenn die gruppe die Bosse mit ihren Mains schon alle liegen hat das es dann einfacher ist, darum gings aber dem TE nicht denn er hatt das wohl nicht oder sehe ich das falsch?

Selbst Naxx 10 ist für frische 80ger die Naxx nicht kennen nicht einfach (habs selber erlebt, ich war der einzige nicht frische 80ger und der einzige der die Instanz kannte und es war mehr als hart)

Ich find es immer geil wenn die leute ihr ach so tolles wissen posten ohne dabei darauf zu achten was der TE schreibt. 


Und für alle anderen die meinen es ist alles so leicht (aber meistens noch nichtmal die Heroischen Modes gesehen haben)
Und wer WoW zu leicht findet (ich rede vom raiden nicht vom Leveln oder so) der hat nie Crommagus vorm Nerf gesehen, der hat nie bei Vaelestras, den Emporer Twins oder C`Thun zu damaligen Zeiten einen auf den Sack bekommen. Von Naxx zu 60ger Zeiten brauchen wir nicht sprechen denn das hat nur 2 % aller Spieler damals gesehen. WoW war damals ja so leicht *ironischgrinz*.
Genauso zu BC zeiten:
Keal und Vashij Pre Nerf waren echt klopfer, MH und BT Pre nerf waren auch richtig hart.
Oder mein Alptraumgegner, Muru Pre Nerf.... die Hölle
Aber Leute die das alles erst mit 80 gesehen haben empfinden das natürlich als Leicht

Und genauso Heute:
Die Hardmodes in Ulduar/PDK sind knackig (ich denke nur an Mimiron oder Freya, das war echt ziemlich hart)
Und wer Herausforderung will muss sich halt von den Casuals abheben und Hardmodes machen, aber da bekommen die meisten auf die Nase und clearen lieber weiter normal und heulen das es ja so einfach ist.
Aber Leute die das alles erst mit 80 gesehen haben empfinden das natürlich als Leicht

Nur weil man das Equip hinterhergeworfen bekommt heist es nicht das alles so einfach ist.
Denn es gibt nur einen kleinen Teil des Equips für Marken.
Das normale T9 ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht der bringer, T9 25ger und t9 25ger Hero das ist gutes Equip.
Genauso wie Waffen, Trinkets usw.. das gibts nur in der Instanz und nicht für Marken (jedenfalls die guten sachen)
Und was bringts wenn man das normale t9 hat aber noch ne Waffe aus HDB Hero oder das Schild aus HDZ 4 Hero.
Nix bringts


----------



## Sch1llman (15. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad genau richtig. Random-Gruppen können sich Anub im 25er wenigstens mal angucken, Gilden rushen durch normal zwar nur durch, haben dann aber am hardmode zu knabbern.


----------



## hardrain86 (15. September 2009)

also zu dem thema muß ich sagen....
ich spiele auf nem noob server wo es auch pro´s gibt aber auch gruppen die es einfach schaffen wollen!
ich zu meinem teil war mit keinem meiner chars shconmal in pdk bisher nur ulduar 25er und noch net mal ganz d.h. equip fehlt....
andersrum muß ich sagen bei uns geht auchwas mit randomgruppen man muß nur drauf achten wer seine klasse spielen kann udn wer nicht
bzw man sollte auch ein "bisschen" equip für den jeweiligen raid haben.
ich hoffe ich komme noch in der nächsten woche mal in pdk rein und sehs mal von innen^^am besten mit einer super gruppe die alles 
kennt und wenn ich sterbe es kein problem ist XD .
also denke mal auch wenn meine server im gegensatz zu den anderen ein noob server ist kann ich da doch nochwas reißen,lass dich nicht
unterkriegen suche dir eine gilde die auch ab und an raids laufen bzw dich auch mitnehmen oder achte mal auf die random raidgruppe^^
alles andere denke ich wird sich von selbst regeln....



gruß Lyssop


----------



## hardrain86 (15. September 2009)

nochmal ne frage habe ich richtig gelesen du bist wo aufm server anub´arak?oder welchen biste?


----------



## Fabricia (15. September 2009)

Naja meine Meinung ist, dass Annette und co bestimmt 8-9 h täglich mit wow verbringen. Logischerweise hat sie dann eine andere Sicht auf die Schwierigkeit der neuen contents als Gelegenheitsgamer, wie evtl du es bist.
Nun ist die Frage: An wen soll sich Blizzard bei seinen neuen contents orientieren ?
Überment sieht es so aus, dass sich Blizzard an den Gelgenheitsspielern orientiert und die contents entsprechend "einfach" gestaltet.
(dabei ist "einfach" aus der Sicht eines Vielspielers (mir ist kein besseres Wort eingefallen^^)  definiert)
Ich persönlich kann diese Strategie aus der Sicht von Blizzard nachvollziehen. Sie wollen eine möglichst Breite Masse von Spielern ansprechen und sie bei wow halten, um mehr Abonnementgebühren zu verzeichnen.
Zudem finde ich es auch gerecht, wenn Leute, die nicht so viel Zeit in wow investieren können/wollen auch die Chance bekommen, an eine gute Ausrüstung heranzukommen.
Natürlich entsteht bei den genannten Dauergamern dadurch Frust, wenn jeder 2te char mit t9 seinen Weg kreuzt, aber geht es letztendlich nicht dadrum (gerade im pve) die Welt von world of warcraft zu genießen, kennenzulernen, Aufgaben zu bewältigen etc) und nicht sich immer in Konkurrenz mit Anderen zu sehen?


----------



## Bummrar (15. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Leicht wird es erst mit dem nächsten Patch, Laut Blizzardmitarbeiter muss man Arthas nur so lange tanken, wie man braucht um seine Kiste zu looten. Danach setzt er sich in die Ecke, und wer Ihn anspricht bekommt einen Erfolg. Hardmode ist es btw beim Looten schneller als 1 Min zu sein.



/sign


----------



## Negev (15. September 2009)

Apropo Pro's und ihre Aussagen "alles is zu leicht"!

Auch geht mir langsam etwas Björn auf den Senkel mit "ich habe angst das die Arthas zu leicht machen werden!"

Mann, ich will auch mal ein Addon-Endboss sehen.


----------



## Dellamorte (15. September 2009)

So, Senf abgeben.....^^
Also meine spielzeit liegt bei max 4 Stunden am Tag und ja, mit ner eingespielten Gilde wird es viel zu einfach.
Außerdem wird einem Equip so gut wie hinterher geworfen, seit PdC und PdK ist es sogar schon unverschämt eigentlich.
WoW war mal anspruchsvoll, ohne Addons, Marken und schlechten klassenbalance versuchen.


----------



## Albra (16. September 2009)

hauptproblem sind die pseudoprs die nach nem selbstverursachten wipe alle beschimpfen und dann der halbe raid sich auflöst
die dauernd recountdatenposter und nicht auf omenschauer.. naja bewegungslegasteniker sowieso... leute die die ihnen zugewiesene aufgabe nicht erfüllen und lieber schwanzvergleich auf bosse machen statt gluths adds zu kiten...
oder die experten die meinen.. taktik is für den anus ich nuke alles down bevor es auhc nur einmal mit der wimper gezuckt hat
das ist es was einem das raiden vermiest.. 
in ner gilde alles meist kein problem.. vorhin 4 trys für die erfolge im turm, ziemlich stressfrei und nur mit ansatzweiser ahnung von der taktik aber alle im ts 
mit ner randomgruppe so ziemlich undenkbar


----------



## sigimalygos (16. September 2009)

Spankyhamthrall schrieb:


> naja, die neue instanz ist zugegebener maßen nicht allzuschwer - ABER es erfordert Equip. Man kann nicht mit 200er items rein, da krepieren einen die tanks und heiler gehen OOM. Es erfordert auch richtiges movement von jedem und das hat auch bei uns bei jedem boss seine 5 trys gebreucht, bis wir das movement "intus" hatten, drum würd ich dir empfehlen, mehrmals mit der gleichen gruppe reinzulaufen, es wird besser, wirst sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




low? also auf malygos machen wir pdc hc mit frisch gebackenen 80er sprich 2/3el grün undso ohne wipe also leute wirklich der content is der übelste trash t8= no need weil t9 easy einfach von ein paar t7.5ern mitschleifen lassen aber echt blizz will halt auch af gelegenhetsspieler zugehen vergist aber die nerds iwie -.- nja langer rede kurtzer sinn wotlk = easy wers net gebacken bekommt is entweder auf sonem noob kiddy server wo echt nur 10 jährige rumlaufen oder mann ist einfach schlecht.

wer schrei-fehler darf sie finden und essen mfg. sigi!


----------



## EisblockError (16. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Um ein Ziel zu erreichen, braucht man Übung. Diese Übung und das Zusammenspiel erlangt man nicht in Randomgruppe.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Such dir eine feste Gruppe....



mehr gibts echt nicht zu sagen, wenn du randomgruppen gehst und wipes selbst schuld


----------



## celion (16. September 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Könntest Du eventuell mal Deinen Main posten?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob Du weisst was Du schreibst oder ob Du auch einer von Denen bist die sich das Ulduar Video bei Youtoube ansehen und dabei dann WASD drücken um dann zu meinen Sie hättens voll drauf?



Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrJackDaniel (16. September 2009)

Opps ja Naxx10 solo ist ein Verschreiber gewesen. Ich mein locker Random machbar.

PVP-Erfahrung!?? Nenn mir EINEN Boss-fight bei dem jeder der 10/25 Spieler von den Bossen SELBST angegriffen werden kann und daraufhin reagieren muss!!!!
Normal steht ein Boss vorne und man kloppt darauf rum! In KEINEM anderen Bossfight ist CC so wichtig!!!

Naxx10 ist einfach nur schwer weil die meisten vorher nicht mehr Heros gehn! Ich bin noch Heros auf ID gerannt wie ein irrer bevor ich mich da rein getraut hab. Heute will jeder 80er ja SOFORT nach Naxx 10 ohne eine Hero gesehn zu haben.

Achja und Equip ist net einfach zu bekommen??? Hab einen Mage hochgezockt und spiel den seit 4 Wochen als Twink auf 80 und hab fast 2,5k ZM - und +500Haste in Arkan-Specc. Und mit dem war ich so gut wie nie raiden.

Über solche Chars würden sich einige schon als Main freuen - und was muss man dafür tun - Heros und PDK gehn mehr nicht!!!! Dann haste in 4-5 Wochen einen DD der locker seine 4k+ DPS macht :-) Einfach gehts nicht, oder?!?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (16. September 2009)

selbst schuld wenn du mit random grps gehst. aber wenn man wotlk mal mit classic wow vergleicht (was meiner meinung nach das maß aller dinge in sachen schwierigkeitsgrad ist), dass ist wotlk lächerlich! ich mein... eins der neusten tier sets für marken und bosse in ner neuen ini im second try down was soll das denn? als die ersten server mc mit ner random grp gegangen sind, waren die für leute auf anderen servern voll imba und die krassen ober skiller. mal eben ne 5er ini gehen und dann nen epic abstauben wäre früher niemals denkbar gewesen! random grün blau zusammen gewürfeltes equip im raid war sowieso undenkbar. wie lange ich früher gildenintern in brd rumgegimpt bin um alle bosse zu machen damit ich das passende gear für mc hatte.... wow ist total einfach im vergleich zu classic oder tbc. da kann man nicht dran rütteln und das kann dir jeder classic raider bestätigen!


----------



## Topfkopf (16. September 2009)

Natürlich ist es nicht allzu leicht, die Spieler sollen ja auch was zu tun haben. Die Pros sollen sich nicht langweilen und die Casuals sollen kene Epics in den Hintern geschoben kriegen. Aber es ist auch nicht zu schwer. Es liegt meistens nur an der Art der Grp. Eine eingespielte raidgilde mit TS und können hat natürlich viel mehr chancen den content schnell durchzumachen als 25 blau/episch equipte Casuals die ne Stunde am Tag spielen. 

Was ich dem TE empfehlen kann is folgendes: Such dir ne halbwegsaktive, mach mit denen ne Stammgrp auf für Heros, farm die dann alle täglich ab mit der grp, spar das Gold was dabei verdient wird, dann holt ihr euch als grp das beste marken eq, packt mit dem Gold die besten sockel und VZ´s drauf, und dann könnt ihr euch 5 andere Leute suchen mit denen ihr dann die raids durchmacht. Während des Heros abfarmen könnt ihr euch gut aufeinander abstimmen, könnt euch gegenseitig beim dmg, heilen, tanken verbessern, und am ende könnt ihr euch vielleicht als grp bei einer guten raidgilde anmelden und dann mit denen auch den schweren Content durchmachen.


----------



## Annovella (16. September 2009)

In der Raidgilde, in der ich bis vor einigen Tagen war, haben wir PdK/25/n 4/5 Bossen down und Ulduar/25/n 12/14, wir raiden 3x die Woche je 4 Stunden. Die 12 Ulduarbosse besiegen wir meist nach einem Raidabend und dann wipen wir ewig rum. Warum ich nichtmehr in dem Raid bin? Weil es meiner Meinung nach nicht sein kann, 8 Stunden die Woche an Yogg und Anub herumzuwipen. Problem sind einfach die lows aus dem Raid gewesen. Ich stand meist alleine mit 15% DMG Anteil, ner guten Aggrokontrolle, nem guten Movement und CC auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter(Eule).

Entweder waren einige aus dem Raid einfach so low, dass wir quasi nur zu ca 15. reingangen sind, oder die Bosse sind wirklich niveauvoll, was ich allerdings als guter Spieler nicht sagen kann.

Lange rede, kurzer Sinn: Meiner Meinung nach gibt es einfach zuviele hirnlose Spieler, die die Bosse nicht peilen und man darum nichts down bekommt.

Edit: Den Unterschied merkt man vorallem in 10er Instanzen, da nimmt man i. d. R. nur gute Leute mit, da man eine größere Auswahl an Spielern hat und darum sind die Inis richtig einfach. Rein vom organisatorischem sind 10er Instanzen also ein Klacks. Das merkt man vorallem in Ulduar und PdK.


----------



## Trorg (16. September 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> low? also auf malygos machen wir pdc hc mit frisch gebackenen 80er sprich 2/3el grün undso ohne wipe also leute wirklich der content is der übelste trash t8= no need weil t9 easy einfach von ein paar t7.5ern mitschleifen lassen aber echt blizz will halt auch af gelegenhetsspieler zugehen vergist aber die nerds iwie -.- nja langer rede kurtzer sinn wotlk = easy wers net gebacken bekommt is entweder auf sonem noob kiddy server wo echt nur 10 jährige rumlaufen oder mann ist einfach schlecht.
> 
> wer schrei-fehler darf sie finden und essen mfg. sigi!



Schwätzer. Hier wird von Raids geredet und nicht von 5er instanzen. Erst lesen, dann verstehen dann schreiben bitte, und schreiben lernen, musste einige mal lesen bevor ich deinen Kauderwelsch verstanden habe.
Aber Leute wie du sind der Untergang der WoW Comm. Immer schön von anderen mitschleifen lassen damit sie dann mit T9 dastehen und nix können, GZ dazu.




MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> Opps ja Naxx10 solo ist ein Verschreiber gewesen. Ich mein locker Random machbar.
> 
> PVP-Erfahrung!?? Nenn mir EINEN Boss-fight bei dem jeder der 10/25 Spieler von den Bossen SELBST angegriffen werden kann und daraufhin reagieren muss!!!!
> Normal steht ein Boss vorne und man kloppt darauf rum! In KEINEM anderen Bossfight ist CC so wichtig!!!
> ...



Wie gesagt ich habe keine PvP Erfahrung und bei uns lagen die Champs )normal) im zweiten try im 10ner und im dritten im 25ger und das auf nem RP Server am ersten/zweiten Tag.
Mit dem "Auf Bossen reagieren" ist das nicht bei jedem Boss so das jeder Spieler reagieren muss?
Vezaks Schattenschlag
Koralon Feuer
Emalon umswitchen und aus der Nova rauslaufen
usw...
Es ist ein reines Ticktackding und Klassenverständniss.
Der einzige unterschied ist der das da jemand neben einem steht und man von dem auf die Mütze bekommt.
Dafür hat man ja Tanks die dauernt wieder spotten (was im PvP nicht geht)

Na ja aber das ist nicht dein erster Char, klaro ist es für Twinks einfach Equip zusammen zu bekommen wenn der dicke Main mit Gilde/Raid und Bekannte im Hintergrund steht. 
Aber für nen Neuling der grade frisch 80 ist ist es einfach nicht so leicht wie es immer alle darstellen.
Denkt immer dran, es ist nicht mehr so wie früher das man beim leveln einen grossen Freundeskreis aufbaut, das meiste machen die Leute alleine und stehen dann auf 80 da und kennen kaum jemand.
Natürlich ist Wrath leichter als damals Classic, aber es ist doch auch klar das Schneesturm Geld machen will und das macht man eben nur mit der breiten Masse.


----------



## MrJackDaniel (16. September 2009)

@ Trorg ich rede bei den Champions ja auch nicht vom "Normal"-Mode! Normal Mode ist Kindergarten-Krabbelgruppe. Aber im PDok 10/25 sind die Champions doch schon hart!
Ja das schon, aber man wird halt als Spieler, wenn man nicht grad Tank ist bei einem "Bossfight" nicht angegriffen und downgemacht!
Wie gesagt mal PDoK gehn, da ist keine der Mobbs mehr "spottbar" - da ist das ein REINER Arenafight!!! Nur maximal CC und überleben bei maximalem DMG!
Wer die Champions nur aus PDK kennt wird denken - Aach das sind ja Noobs - Geht einfach Hero rein und überzeugt euch dann das die Jungs so easy sind :-)

Zum Twink: Die Gilde in der ich war hat so gut wie garkeine Heros mehr intern gefarmt. Die Heros bin ich zu 99% der Fälle einfach Random gegangen... Und naja ein paar gute Leute lernt man auch auf dem Weg zu 80 kennen, bzw. in den ersten 20-30 Inis! Also es ist nicht so gewesen, dass ich da von der Gilde und dem Raid equippt worden bin. 

Ja alles nur eine Sache des Konsums...

Und in 3-4 Wochen heulen die Casuals rum, dass sie Anoob noch nicht im Hero-Mode gelegt haben und dann nerft Blizzard den ganz ganz ganz fix, damit die ganzen Cusuals auch alles legen können. 
Denn nicht die Leute, die 4-5x die Woche raiden finanzieren Blizz sondern die, die nur 2-3h pro Tag oder halt nur am WE zocken.

Die Gilden-Raider sind vielleicht 15-20% vom Ganzen - 80% sind Cusuals (wenn nicht mehr) und da Blizz halt Geldgeil ist wird das gemacht was 80% wollen. Irgendiwe ja auch nachvollziehbar :-(

Aber spätestens mit dem kommenden Add-On werden von den 15-20% nochmal wieder 60-70% aufhören weil es noch und noch mehr "casual-lastig" wird!

Klar ein paar Hardcore -Gilden wird es immer geben und ein paar Leute, die seit Classic jeden Tag ihre 9-10 Stunden zocken und garnicht wissen, dass es neben WOW nicht ein RL gibt :-))

Aber von der Raidern, die 4-5 Abende mal 4-5 Stunden zocken werden denk ich mal einige aufhören...


----------



## Rainaar (16. September 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> au ja ich bewerb mich auch:
> Arsenal: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...e&n=Ashkaja
> 
> Mach so um die 4,5k dps und bin auf dem Noobserver die Nachtwache zuhaus
> ...



Weisst Du warum Dich keine gute Gilde nehmen wird?

Ich sags Dir.

Du hast den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden. Zumindest nicht wenn Du erfolgreich raiden willst.

1. Es gibt keine Noobserver - auch nicht wenn Du darauf spielst.

2. Deine DPS interessieren niemanden vor allem nicht Raidleiter die erfolgreich raiden.

Wenn man seinen Char beherrscht und sich mit Ihm befasst, weiss man was er kann und was er wann tun muss um Schaden zu machen oder der Gruppe zu dienen.

Raiden ist nix für Einzelgänger und DPS Poser.

Im Gegenteil : Disziplin und Gehorsam machen einen guten Raidmember aus. Er hat zu tun was die Raidleitung sagt, wenn sie es sagt. Punkt.
Diskutieren kann man vorher und nachher aber nie während des Trys.

Die DPS kommen mit dem Equip wenn der Rest ( s.o.) stimmt. Darauf brauch sich keiner was einbilden.

Und bei top Gilden wird auch das Equip des Einzelnen auf die Gruppe abgestimmt, nicht auf max DPS. 10DPS mehr bingen nix wenn der Raid stirbt.

Oder meinst DU Gilden wie "For the Horde" und "Ensidia" wären so erfolgreich wenn jeder nur auf sein Penismeter schaut und macht was er will?

Wenn DU bereit bist Dich unterzuordnen und für die Gruppe zu spielen nicht für Dich, dann wirst Du auch erfolgreich Raiden dürfen.


----------



## alaron (16. September 2009)

was bist du denn fürn gimp omg damals bist du nen monat lang an nur 1 boss gewiped und da hatte man keine RNDs dabei!


----------



## Minastry (16. September 2009)

Raiden ist Gruppenspiel und es sollte auch ohne einen 5 Seiten langen Thread möglich sein das zu kapieren. 25 Leute die jede Woche zusammen spielen, sind besser eingespielt als 25 zusammengewürfelte. Und auch wenn 5 absolut spitze sind, werden sie warscheinlich die 6 "gimps" nicht ausgleichen können. Ausserdem haben Rnd Raids nicht den Charm eines Stammraids.

Beispiel:

Rnd Raid

RL: Hexenmeister Diamant bitte bannen.
HM: Was, wie? Wie mache ich das?

Stammraid

RL: Hexenmeister Diamant bitte bannen.
HM: kk


----------



## Rolandos (16. September 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Raiden ist Gruppenspiel und es sollte auch ohne einen 5 Seiten langen Thread möglich sein das zu kapieren. 25 Leute die jede Woche zusammen spielen, sind besser eingespielt als 25 zusammengewürfelte. Und auch wenn 5 absolut spitze sind, werden sie warscheinlich die 6 "gimps" nicht ausgleichen können. Ausserdem haben Rnd Raids nicht den Charm eines Stammraids.



Stammraids sind Langweilig, tot Langweilig. Rein, - jeder weis was los ist, draufhauen Boss liegt in Null Komma Nichts.  Nächster Boss, am besten noch ohne Pause. Keine Spannung keine Gänsehaut einfach Langweilig.

Randoms sind einfach interessanter.  Mit wem spielt man, können die was, wenn nicht, selber noch besser werden,  schaffen wir den Boss. Am schönsten sind immer die Kills Raid zu 99% erledigt, irgendein Dot Tickt noch, Raid Tod, Boss tot. Das ist noch spannend.
Und die Diskussionen dann zwischendurch, einfach herrlich.



Minastry schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Rnd Raid
> 
> ...



Ja, Und, wo ist das ein Problem????? 
Dann wird ihm das erklärt, gewartet bis er den Bann in die Leiste gezogen hat, Vielleicht noch mal an einem Mob üben lassen, und los geht es. 

Ihr erwartet immer das Jeder alles kann, LOL, das Jemand nicht so viel Erfahrung hat, wie ein Super ImbaSpieler der nicht anderes zu tun hat, als Tage Nächtelang zu zocken, sollte allen klar sein. Wenn dem unerfahrenen Spieler nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben wird zu lernen, ist klar das es immer wieder schief gehen wird und es oft  zu Mißerfolgen kommt. 

Viele beschweren sich das viele nicht spielen können, OK stimmt, dann muss erklärt werden was falsch läuft und nicht einfach die Gruppe gelevt, oder der Anfänger gekickt werden. 
Wie du schon sagst WoW und Raiden ist ein Gruppenspiel, jeder tut das was er kann, wenn er was nicht kann muss ihm das Erklärt und anschließend geübt werden. 
Ich habe noch nie eine Gruppe verlassen wenn es nicht klappt, bin dann soger mit den Spielern losgezogen um noch Klammoten zu bekommen für z.B. manchen Tank. 

Wie heist das so schön "Mitgefangen mit gehangen"  Ein guter Raidleiter ist nicht einer der alles was nicht passt oder keine DPS macht, Kickt, sondern Einer, der aus dem Vorhandenen das Besste rausholt. Dann wird der Hexer nicht zum DDen eingesetzt sondern hat sich auf das Bannen zu konzentrieren.

Fazit: so mancher sich für gut haltender Raidleiter ist eher ein Noob, als mancher schlechter Spieler.


----------



## Dunator (16. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ja, Und, wo ist das ein Problem?????
> Dann wird ihm das erklärt, gewartet bis er den Bann in die Leiste gezogen hat, Vielleicht noch mal an einem Mob üben lassen, und los geht es.
> 
> Ihr erwartet immer das Jeder alles kann, LOL, das Jemand nicht so viel Erfahrung hat, wie ein Super ImbaSpieler der nicht anderes zu tun hat, als Tage Nächtelang zu zocken, sollte allen klar sein. Wenn dem unerfahrenen Spieler nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben wird zu lernen, ist klar das es immer wieder schief gehen wird und es oft  zu Mißerfolgen kommt.


wieso behaupten immer leute, dass man so ein 24/7 spieler sein muss, damit man ein ImbaSpieler ist?

mein raid ist gerade "nur" unter den top 20 raids des server (finde ich eigendlich ne gute leistung), aber wenn man zu anderen zeiten, als den raidzeiten on kommt ist tote hose...?
wie kann es den aber möglich sein, dass nach und nach die hardmodes geschafft werden, wenn die spieler "nur" zu raidzeiten on sind?
und warum kenne ich spieler, die mindestens 10 stunden pro tag on sind, die ich aber nie im leben mit auf raid nehmen würde, weil einfach nichts drauf haben?

nach deiner aussage müsste das ja genau andersrum sein... bitte erklär mir das mal.


----------



## Thewizard76 (16. September 2009)

Also ich habe Naxx im 10 so wie im 25er mit Randoms gecleared.
Und jetzt die andere seite der Medallie.
Ich hatte sehr viel öfter so schlechte Random Gruppen, dass wir gerade mal 2 Viertel gecleard bekommen haben in 4 Std.
Ich würde gerne wissen wie viele Leute die hier geschrieben haben, dass es viel zu einfach ist, noch nicht mal Naxx clear haben.
POSER.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Randoms sind einfach interessanter. Mit wem spielt man, können die was, wenn nicht, selber noch besser werden, schaffen wir den Boss. Am schönsten sind immer die Kills Raid zu 99% erledigt, irgendein Dot Tickt noch, Raid Tod, Boss tot. Das ist noch spannend.



Naja mit meiner Gilde ist es auch Spannend klar werden viele Bosse mal eben gelegt, aber zu tun gibt es genug da es kaum jemanden gibt der alles clear hat mit Erfolgen.
In einer Raidwoche sterbe ich auch gut 100x manchmal mehr, aber im gegensatz zu Random Raids ist Ulduar clear mit einigen Hardemodes PDK25 und der erste PDK25 Hero. Das ist mit randoms nicht mal eben, und wenn man ne schlechte grp erwischt ist nach 3 Bossen ende aber die ID bleibt.

Und das alles mit nur 15Stunden aufwand die Woche und nicht 24/7.


----------



## Shac (16. September 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> In der Raidgilde, in der ich bis vor einigen Tagen war, haben wir PdK/25/n 4/5 Bossen down und Ulduar/25/n 12/14, wir raiden 3x die Woche je 4 Stunden. Die 12 Ulduarbosse besiegen wir meist nach einem Raidabend und dann wipen wir ewig rum. Warum ich nichtmehr in dem Raid bin? Weil es meiner Meinung nach nicht sein kann, 8 Stunden die Woche an Yogg und Anub herumzuwipen. Problem sind einfach die lows aus dem Raid gewesen. Ich stand meist alleine mit 15% DMG Anteil, ner guten Aggrokontrolle, nem guten Movement und CC auf Platz 1 im DMG-Meter(Eule).
> 
> Entweder waren einige aus dem Raid einfach so low, dass wir quasi nur zu ca 15. reingangen sind, oder die Bosse sind wirklich niveauvoll, was ich allerdings als guter Spieler nicht sagen kann.
> 
> ...



Naja Anub`Arak ist auch ein Boss wo der Dmg stimmen sollte und vor allem braucht man da Heiler ab 30% die ihre Klasse beherrschen und net panisch die Leute vollheilen.

Finde sowieso das bei PDK etwas übertrieben wird. Wir hatten vorher auch nie nach ner 5er Zusatzini 3 weitere dazubekommen.
Und PDC Hero ist ja immer noch etwas knackig wenn ein Fehler unterläuft selbst für ne gut ausgestattete Epictruppe. Wie bitte sollen dann die 3 neuen aussehen wenn se die noch schwerer machen sollten? Sollen dann nur die die raiden gehen die 5er Inis clearen?
Im übrigen wenn man die 3 Sets von T9 vergleicht dann sagen alle die Ulduar clear haben was sollen wir mit dem Witzset das es nur für Marken gibt. Für die isses schlecht aber normale Ini-Gänger sind dann froh wenn se zumindest das Set haben um im 5er Icecrown
durchzukommen. Hat mal einer mitbekommen welche Zustände herrschen in den normalen Heros? 27k unbuffed life als Tank wird man schon gefragt ob das das Tankgear sein soll. 1k Dps zuwenig für ne normale Hero bekommt man zu hören bzw im Chan schreiben se mindestens 3k Dps.

In dem Punkt stimme ich dir zu Annovella es laufen viele ohne Gehirn rum die net mal merken warum man wipt bzw kein Plan vom Spiel haben(Ich rede hier jetzt nicht von Neulingen).


----------



## MOnk75 (16. September 2009)

ich geh nur mit random da ich für nen festen raid keine zeit und lust habe, und komm auch zu meinen erfolgen/items. sicher hat man ab und an mal ins klo gegriffen, aber das kann dir auch bei ner stammgruppe paßieren. und 3k dps sagen nichts aus, ich hab schon oft erlebt das dd'ler zwar 4k dps fahren, aber aufgrund ihrer dps-geilheit nicht aufs aggro achten oder im feuer stehen bleiben usw.
mir sind leute lieber die vielleicht weniger dps fahren, aber dafür spielverständniss besitzen und ihre klasse geschickt und effektiv spielen können.
und zu aussagen wie:"pdk ist so leicht, kindergeburtstag!", sag ich: "ich bin der könig von deutschland!" ob es wirklich stimmt es ne andere sache;-)
ich würd mich an deiner stelle nicht frusten lassen, es gibt schlechte tage aber auch mit sicherheit gute tage.


----------



## Rolandos (16. September 2009)

Dunator schrieb:


> wieso behaupten immer leute, dass man so ein 24/7 spieler sein muss, damit man ein ImbaSpieler ist?
> 
> mein raid ist gerade "nur" unter den top 20 raids des server (finde ich eigendlich ne gute leistung), aber wenn man zu anderen zeiten, als den raidzeiten on kommt ist tote hose...?



Nun, dann sind es vielleicht nicht 24/7 sondern 3/730

GZ, muß ich jetzt vor Erfucht in den Boden versinken.



> wie kann es den aber möglich sein, dass nach und nach die hardmodes geschafft werden, wenn die spieler "nur" zu raidzeiten on sind?
> und warum kenne ich spieler, die mindestens 10 stunden pro tag on sind, die ich aber nie im leben mit auf raid nehmen würde, weil einfach nichts drauf haben?
> 
> nach deiner aussage müsste das ja genau andersrum sein... bitte erklär mir das mal.






Tja, was heist denn "nichts Drauf haben"  du bis da eigendlich auch mit schuld, das sie nichts "Drauf" haben. Dann muss den Jungs oder Mädchen mal erklärt werden, was sie falsch machen. Wenn sie nicht Lernresistent sind, wirst du dich wundern was sie plötzlich "Drauf" haben. 

Habe ich letzten auch erlebt. Ein Spieler, mit gleichem Char/Klasse/Skillung wie ich, aber wesendlich besser ausgerüstet, machte nur die Hälfte von meinem Schaden. Ihm erklärt worauf er achten muss und schon war er besser als ich. Das nenne ich Gilde oder Gruppenspiel und nicht das suchen nach Spielern mit 10000 DPS.


----------



## Esda (16. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Habe ich letzten auch erlebt. Ein Spieler, mit gleichem Char/Klasse/Skillung wie ich, aber wesendlich besser ausgerüstet, machte nur die Hälfte von meinem Schaden. Ihm erklärt worauf er achten muss und schon war er besser als ich. Das nenne ich Gilde oder Gruppenspiel und nicht das suchen nach Spielern mit 10000 DPS.



und, müssen wir jetzt in Ehrfurcht versinken? Sry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (16. September 2009)

ich finde schon das wow in einer gewissen weise leichter geworden ist..denkt man nur an die bc zeit zurück...mit black tempel und kil´jaeden....

doch das was das spiel leichter macht ist zum größten teil den items zuzuschreiben...diese bekam man zu bc zeiten nur schwer..stundenlanges farmen war früher nötig um mitraiden zu können....heutzutage ist das spiel gelegenheitsspieler einen schritt entgegengekommen........denn die wollen ja auch mal raiden ohne 24h online zu sein...für die hardcore gamer ist es natürlich schade aber blizzard verändert das spiel für die mehrheit und nicht für einen gruppe von spielern...


----------



## Topperharly (16. September 2009)

also, ich war mit meinem dk sehr oft in naxx - als noch kein ulda und so da war -. meine dps waren niewirklich so hoch, dass ich sagen kann "haha ich bin imba, lololol l2p rofl". sowas hätte ich auch nicht gesagt. ich war dabei, weil ich wusste was ich bei welchen boss zu tun und zu lassen habe. das wusste jeder von uns. waren wir deshalb erfolgreicher als andere? weiß ich nicht, hatten wir aber mehr spaß? ich denke, ja, auf jeden fall.


----------



## Skyler93 (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ... hier schreibt niemand "viele Eltern sind scheiße".
> ... sondern lediglich "Eltern die nix gegen die Sucht ihrer Kinder machen sind zu blöd für Erziehung".
> 
> Und das is ne Tatsache.
> Das is so ne 100%ige Tatsache wie "Eltern die kiffen sind Kiffer".



Also content sehen solltest schaffen 10er mode normalversion ist sehr einfach.
Mit nächsten patch dürft ihr euch auf Onyxia freuen, habs auf testrealm nicht geschafft den downzukriegen mit randomgrp kurz vor der 3Phase sterbt man^^ 2 Phase wird richtig hart.....
Naja, aber die machen das schon ziemlich so das jeder den Content sieht, und keine Hardmodes machen muss.......
Aber mit Randoms kanste alles vergessen, gibt schon sehr komische spieler die alles t8 haben aber weniger reinhaun alsn guter spieler der Blau neu 80 equipt ist......
Frag mich überhaupt wie man sowenig dmg machen kann haste Hitrating und ne gute Rota haste schon deine 3000.... zumindest als Furor, und DK
Meine meinung, Jeder kann den Content sehen, wegen normalmodes und hardmodes, trotzdem wers besser ohne diese Ganzen modes....


----------



## peddy3008 (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dieses "Poste mit deinem Main"-Gedüdel muss euch doch langsam mal zu kindisch werden..
> 
> Man kann hier jeden Char verlinken.
> Man kann mit char von nem alten Account Dinge in den Erfolgen stehn habn, die man mim neuen nimmer hat.
> ...




Loool gibt es tatsächlich Leute die das verkaufen oder besser gesagt die sich Erfolge so erkaufen?
Sry aber das ist doch als wenn man sich selbst bescheisst oder?
Ich bin auf Madmortem und habe von solchen angeboiten noch nie gehört^^

Aber ich denke auch das man sich eine feste Gruppe suchen sollte und immer wieder üben sollte dann klappt es irgendwann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakko23 (16. September 2009)

Für mal alle die jenigen die WoW zu einfach finden, lasst mal all eure addons weg, erst durch Addons werden Spiele vereinfacht. Versucht es doch mal und sagt dann WoW ist mir immer noch zu einfach Was ich bezweifeln werde, weil alle nicht mehr ohne addons was hinbekommen werden.

P.S: Ihr könnt mich Flamen wie ihr wollt mir ist´s egal aber denkt erstmal drüber nach!


----------



## Esda (16. September 2009)

also bei mir hängts nicht an den Addons... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und einfach nur große Schrift verwenden macht deinen Beitrag auch nicht ernstzunehmender.


----------



## Gulwar (16. September 2009)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> Loool gibt es tatsächlich Leute die das verkaufen oder besser gesagt die sich Erfolge so erkaufen?
> Sry aber das ist doch als wenn man sich selbst bescheisst oder?
> Ich bin auf Madmortem und habe von solchen angeboiten noch nie gehört^^



Diese Art von Angeboten gabs schon zu MC zeiten. Allerdings wechselt nicht nur virtuelles Gold seinen Besitzer, sondern auch harte Euros. Leider bannt Blizzard solche Gilden nicht mehr, sondern unterstützt sie auch noch. So ändern sich die Zeiten. Du wirst halt immer krankhaft ehrgeizige Spieler finden, die mit  Null Leistung und etwas Geld scheinbar viel erreichen. Andererseits - nicht jeder in einer Topgilde ist auch ein Topspieler, aber zum Posen reichts allemal. Ist doch egal wenn man tausendmal ignoriert wird, wenn einem nur  10 bewundern.
Ansonsten ist halt halt so - je weiter der Content nach dem Addonstart fortschreitet, umso weniger sehen und meistern ihn. Schade so, aber so gewollt. Beim Start hast du Content wo jeder reinkann. Beim x.1 Patch sind´s schon nur noch 60%, beim x.2 vermutlich nur noch 40% und beim x.3 höchstens mal 20 - 30%. Die Eiskronenzitadelle werden nur noch die wenigsten Spieler sehen und noch weniger meistern. Vor allem weil nach geschätzten 3 Monaten dann das Addon kommt und alles uninteressant wird bis eben auf die neuen Inhalt.
Aber wenn man sich umschaut findet man im Mittelfeld genug Gilden die es nicht übertreiben mit Content und Anmforderungen. Die auch Randoms ne Chance geben, ausrüsten, mitnehmen, Hilfe leisten. Einfach von den "Topgilden" fernhalten  und halt mal gezielt suchen, auch wenns ne Weile dauert.

@Drakko23
Du hast durchaus recht. Ich selbst verwende nur statistische Addons, die belanglos sind. Leider toleriert Blizzard mittlerweile wieder fragwürdighe Addons wie Decursive. Ein Knopfdruck und alles ist erledigt. Mit solchen und anderen Addons arbeiten auch eben die Powergamer, ohne sie, sähen sie ganz schön alt aus.


----------



## Dunator (16. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Tja, was heist denn "nichts Drauf haben"  du bis da eigendlich auch mit schuld, das sie nichts "Drauf" haben. Dann muss den Jungs oder Mädchen mal erklärt werden, was sie falsch machen. Wenn sie nicht Lernresistent sind, wirst du dich wundern was sie plötzlich "Drauf" haben.
> 
> Habe ich letzten auch erlebt. Ein Spieler, mit gleichem Char/Klasse/Skillung wie ich, aber wesendlich besser ausgerüstet, machte nur die Hälfte von meinem Schaden. Ihm erklärt worauf er achten muss und schon war er besser als ich. Das nenne ich Gilde oder Gruppenspiel und nicht das suchen nach Spielern mit 10000 DPS.


mal nur so als frage, aber wie soll ich zb als hunterleihe den erklären, wie sie mehr schaden machen?
klar ich hab auch schon ein paar leuten sachen erklärt, an den sie arbeiten konnten, aber der faktor ist einfach diese "lernresistents". ich hab tanks versucht zu heilen die nicht ansatzweise kritimun waren, nach kurzem erklären hat sich das geregelt aber ich kann einem nicht mal auf die schnelle mathematik und aufmerksamkeit beibringen.

es steht fest, dass leute unterschiedliche fähigkeiten haben! ich für mein teil hab ein echtes problem damit mir fremdsprachen anzueignen, schaffe es aber dafür verhältnismäßig sehr schnell logische netzwerke zu bilden. aber ich habe diese talente, weil ich sie brauche und auch regelmäßig anwende.

ein kraftfahrer zb ist vielleicht aufmerksamer (wenn er sich nicht ablenken lässt) und kann schneller reagieren, ist aber hingegen bei der auswahl der werkzeuge bei einer aufwendigen aufgabe überfordert.

mein fazit: man kann versuchen leuten zu helfen, doch du kannst nicht erwarten, dass man allen alles verklickern kann, den das selbstständige denken (was zb bei uns im raid gefordert wird) ist eine sache, die jeder selbst mitbringen muss.

p.s.: was soll diese 3/730 angabe?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> @Drakko23
> Du hast durchaus recht. Ich selbst verwende nur statistische Addons, die belanglos sind. Leider toleriert Blizzard mittlerweile wieder fragwürdighe Addons wie Decursive. Ein Knopfdruck und alles ist erledigt. Mit solchen und anderen Addons arbeiten auch eben die Powergamer, ohne sie, sähen sie ganz schön alt aus.



Wo genau ist der Unterschied zum Standard Interface? Ein Klick und alles ist erledigt.


----------



## _Crovax_ (16. September 2009)

Will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich persönlich finde den Content im Moment, wie schon andere vor mir festgestellt haben, wirklich leicht (bin aber auch in ner Raidgilde). Schwierig wird es mit PDOK. Was mich halt freut, ist dass Casuals auch die Möglichkeiten haben den kompletten Content wenigstens mal zum Teil zu sehen. Was deine Frage anbetrifft, ob du auf nem Noobserver bist, so kann ich dir sagen, dass man überall eine gute Randomgrp finden kann, man muss sich halt bemühen und nicht nur auf das equip schauen, sondern vielleicht mal auf die Erfolge, was derjenige Spieler schon erreicht hat.... (so bekommt man am schnellsten raus, ob er skill hat od nicht, obs ein twink ist etc)

Andererseits ist es schon ein wenig traurig, wenn man sehr viel zeit investiert bzw investiert, um zu raiden und ein klein wenig erfolgreicher zu sein wie der Rest und 5 wochen später bekommt man dann t9 bzw t8,5 in den arsch geschoben.... naja wenigstens war man 5 wochen was besonders^^ Fande es da schon besser, dass man erst z.B. MH gegangen ist, sich dort equippen musste und dann erst BT etc zu gehen.... das fehlt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (16. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Wo genau ist der Unterschied zum Standard Interface? Ein Klick und alles ist erledigt.



Beim Standardinterface muß ich mein Ziel aussuchen, anvisieren und dann heilen, entfluchen etc. Es gibt Programme bei denen die ersten beiden Schritte entfallen und alles automatisch erledigt wird. Genau deswegen war Decursive z.Bsp. mal verboten. Mittlerweile scheint es Blizzard egal zu sein


----------



## _Crovax_ (16. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Beim Standardinterface muß ich mein Ziel aussuchen, anvisieren und dann heilen, entfluchen etc. Es gibt Programme bei denen die ersten beiden Schritte entfallen und alles automatisch erledigt wird. Genau deswegen war Decursive z.Bsp. mal verboten. Mittlerweile scheint es Blizzard egal zu sein



Stressreduktion der Spieler^^


----------



## Gulwar (16. September 2009)

_Crovax_ schrieb:


> Stressreduktion der Spieler^^



Schon richtig.  Die hypothetische Frage ist und bleibt aber die, wo einige Spieler ohne ihre Addons dastehen würde. Schumi wäre zu seinen besten Zeiten in einer alten Ente auch nur fünfter geworden. Leistung ist gut und wichtig, damit posen kann jeder.  Die andere Hälfte des Erfolgs wird gerne verschwiegen. Im Sport gibt Bold ja auch net zu das er ne wandelnde Dopefabrik ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goylarna (16. September 2009)

Es ist schon wirklich vieles vereinfach worden.

Z.B. war Manamanagment mal für Heiler wirklich ne Herausforderung. (Ich erinnere mich da an unsere ersten versuche in Kara beim Prinzen).
Erste Phase schön mit Downranking heilen, damit wenns am Ende heiß wird, nicht der HEal ausgeht. (Wieso wurde Downranking abgeschafft? Da konnte man als schlechter Equipter Heiler noch was rausholen, wenn die Überequipte Overhealschleuder oom war und man noch schön 50% Mana hatte)
Warum gibts nur noch einen Pot pro Kampf?
Das sind alles so Kleinigkeiten, wo man das ganze Idiotensicher gemacht hat.
Auch das mit den Addons stimmt zu 100%
Anfang hatte ich ein Interface mit ner Menge Heilzaubern, in verschiedenen Stufen etc. pp.
Später dann das ganze schön in Griff verpackt ein Klick und schon passte es.


----------



## _Crovax_ (16. September 2009)

finde ja auch dass manche spieler es mit wow übertreiben, aber das gehört nicht hierher. Was addons betrifft, so denke ich, dass die wirklich guten auch ohne auskommen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Beim Standardinterface muß ich mein Ziel aussuchen, anvisieren und dann heilen, entfluchen etc. Es gibt Programme bei denen die ersten beiden Schritte entfallen und alles automatisch erledigt wird. Genau deswegen war Decursive z.Bsp. mal verboten. Mittlerweile scheint es Blizzard egal zu sein



Mouseover Makros?

Decursive war verboten weil man nur eine taste hämmern musste, beim aktuellen Decursive hast du 40/25/10 Kästchen die sich je nach Kranheit/Magie/Fluch verfärben und dann klickt man es Links/rechts. Genau die selbe Funktion kriegt man mit dem Standard Raid Frames und Mouseover Makros.


----------



## Goylarna (16. September 2009)

_Crovax_ schrieb:


> finde ja auch dass manche spieler es mit wow übertreiben, aber das gehört nicht hierher. Was addons betrifft, so denke ich, dass die wirklich guten auch ohne auskommen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich behaupte, dass ohne Addons >90% der Gilden die Ulduar clear haben es nicht mehr packen würden und selbst bei Naxx einige wieder hart japsen würden um es mal eben leer zu räumen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. September 2009)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, dass ohne Addons >90% der Gilden die Ulduar clear haben es nicht mehr packen würden und selbst bei Naxx einige wieder hart japsen würden um es mal eben leer zu räumen.



Mal ehrlich wo braucht man in Naxx den Addons? Klar DBM ist ganz nett, mann muss nicht die Debuffs/Boss Emotes im Auge Halten aber ich denke nach einer Kurzen umgewöhnung ist auch das machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goylarna (16. September 2009)

Genau da liegt das Problem. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ohne die ganzen Gadgets den Leuten mittlerweile die fähigkeit fehlt Emotes und Debuffs im Auge zu behalten.


----------



## _Crovax_ (16. September 2009)

schieße mich da an, einfach umgewöhnen und fertig! alles was dbm o.ä. zu bieten haben, bekommt auch übers standartinterface angezeigt


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2009)

Ich habe 48Addons und?

Im Raid wirklich nutzen tut ich:

DBM
Xperl
Quartz
Dominos

Und noch ein paar makros. Das find ich nun wirklich nicht schlimm


----------



## _Crovax_ (16. September 2009)

find ich jetzt nich schlimm, dafür sind se ja da


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. September 2009)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Genau da liegt das Problem. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ohne die ganzen Gadgets den Leuten mittlerweile die fähigkeit fehlt Emotes und Debuffs im Auge zu behalten.



Naja, meistens reichts ja wenn der Raidleiter und seine Assis es sehen und im Teamspeak ansagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es mag sein das die Fähigkeit nicht da ist, aber ob ich nun auf nen Debuff reagiere oder auf ne Ansage vom Addon macht doch fast keinen Unterschied. Ich Traue meinen Gildenkollegen zu es auch ohne Addons zu Schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (16. September 2009)

Drakko23 schrieb:


> Für mal alle die jenigen die WoW zu einfach finden, lasst mal all eure addons weg, erst durch Addons werden Spiele vereinfacht. Versucht es doch mal und sagt dann WoW ist mir immer noch zu einfach Was ich bezweifeln werde, weil alle nicht mehr ohne addons was hinbekommen werden.
> 
> P.S: Ihr könnt mich Flamen wie ihr wollt mir ist´s egal aber denkt erstmal drüber nach!



Genau meine Meinung.  

Mal so ein Beispiel Omen: 
Ohne Omen, würde so mancher Raid manche Bosse nicht knacken. Weil,entweder gute DDs werden geplättet  weil sie  Aggro bekommen, oder alle DD's halten sich zurück, und der Boss liegt nicht in der vorgegebenen Zeit. 
Also mit Omen kann man seinen Maxschaden fahren, und einhalten wenn es gefährlich wird. Meine auch das Interne Aggrometer.
Ohne Omen ist Spielgefühl und Erfahrung nötig, welche wegen des Addons, nicht ausgebildet werden.


----------



## gerdmobach (16. September 2009)

Addons sind Programme von Drittanbieter und sind zudem nur gedultet.

Und leider tragen viele Addons dazu bei das man sehr schnell verlernt was wie welche Fähigkeiten ein Char hat.
Nehmt den Topgilden ihre Addons und es werden Rotzgilden daraus.Nicht falsch verstehen aber das gejammer nach einen Patch hier in Forum ist der Beweis.Addons streiken und so manch ein Topspieler steht wie der Ochs vorm Berg.

Zudem bremsen Addons die Performens des Spieles aus.

*Für ein pures unverdorbenes WoW - weg mit den Addons - lernt mal richtig spielen *


Was den Content im Moment angeht : alles bestens so wie es ist .... zu leicht ist es nicht und zu schwer auch nicht .... wer was kann kommt weiter wer nichts kann darf mit zu schaun .... so einfach ist das.


----------



## Dunator (16. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung.
> 
> Mal so ein Beispiel Omen:
> Ohne Omen, würde so mancher Raid manche Bosse nicht knacken. Weil,entweder gute DDs werden geplättet  weil sie  Aggro bekommen, oder alle DD's halten sich zurück, und der Boss liegt nicht in der vorgegebenen Zeit.
> ...


cO mal davon abgesehe dass wir alle omen haben....
der tank läuft zu den mobs, macht seine fähigkeiten und zieht damit aggro und wenn es ein boss ist schießen ihn die hunter noch hoch.
selbst dps starke raids haben damit kein problem und müssen regelmäßig auf das aggrometer achten.

wenn du vielleicht random gehst und eine unausgeglichene gruppe hast, die nicht zusammen arbeiten, dann kann das vielleicht stimmen aber ein stamm braucht omen normal nicht.


----------



## cortez338 (16. September 2009)

Also ich habe nur in Randoms geraidet und hab Ulduar clear sogar mit einigen hardmodes und ich muss sagen das ich es einfach fand


----------



## Esda (16. September 2009)

Warum müssen jetzt auf einmal die bösen, bösen Addons herhalten? 
Irgendwer babbelt was vor und alle babbelns nach >< 
Hauptsache was zum whinen oder der tolle Beweis, dass die ganzen 24/7-mimimi-Pros garkeine Pros sind und man selber - ohne Addons - genauso gut wäre. Oh mann.


----------



## Skyler93 (16. September 2009)

Ihr redet alle nur schmarn, glaubt ihr wirklich ohne addons würden wie vorhin einer behauptet 90%der raidgilden nichtmal Ulduar schaffen??
Ich hatte anfang naxx keine Addons, und hatte meine 3.5k DPs als Fury Warrior, und ich brauch keine Addons, klar 1-2 mal kriegt man halt aggro und dann auf de fresse, aber mit eingespielten tank weist du wie lang er braucht, also sachen wie Omen darauf kann man leicht verzichten, einzigste was bischen fehlt sind die Bosshelfer........ aber da macht man halt 2-3 trys mehr als sonst und der liegt auch...
Also PSSST nur weil ihr ohne addons spielt und denkt ihr seid overpowered und die andern sind nur besser weilse mit addons spieln 
Oder weil ihr mit ADDONs spielt nix reisst und denkt die inis sind saubazuschwer, freut euch auf onyxia ders nit wirklich schwer hab ihn auf Testrealm gemacht......


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2009)

Definition 24/7-mimimi-Pros (auch oft als arbeitsloser harz4 benannt)

Pro-Gamer jemand der erfolgreicher ist als ich
Causal oder auch Nerd's so ziehmlich alles was nicht so erfolgreich ist wie ich selbst.

Wenn man jeder die gedanken mal beiseite legt könnt man bestimmt toll diskutieren....


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Echt mal ... Belphega hat recht ...
> 
> Macht mal alle HMs und kommt dann nochmal wieder xD ...




Leicht und Leicht ist eben nicht das gleiche! Wenn ich Random unterwegs bin(PdK 10er/Ulduar10er), 
weil ich mal Entspannung von 25er haben möchte,dann habe ich glaube ich auch immer Pech mit den Gruppen.

Das es leicht sein soll, kann  ich dann überhaupt nicht unterstreichen.
Wenn ich mit Gilde in dieser 10er Instanzen gehe, dann ist es teilweise schon zu leicht.
Was halt schon ein bissel tricky ist, sind die Hardmodes aber mit ein bissel Übung gehen auch diese Bosse down.



Moral von der Geschicht:
"Gute Gruppe hat man oder nicht!"


----------



## Goylarna (16. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ihr redet alle nur schmarn, glaubt ihr wirklich ohne addons würden wie vorhin einer behauptet 90%der raidgilden nichtmal Ulduar schaffen??
> Ich hatte anfang naxx keine Addons, und hatte meine 3.5k DPs als Fury Warrior, und ich brauch keine Addons, klar 1-2 mal kriegt man halt aggro und dann auf de fresse, aber mit eingespielten tank weist du wie lang er braucht, also sachen wie Omen darauf kann man leicht verzichten, einzigste was bischen fehlt sind die Bosshelfer........ aber da macht man halt 2-3 trys mehr als sonst und der liegt auch...
> Also PSSST nur weil ihr ohne addons spielt und denkt ihr seid overpowered und die andern sind nur besser weilse mit addons spieln
> Oder weil ihr mit ADDONs spielt nix reisst und denkt die inis sind saubazuschwer, freut euch auf onyxia ders nit wirklich schwer hab ihn auf Testrealm gemacht......



Du hast den Thread auch nicht so richtig verstanden.

Es geht darum ob das Spiel einfacher geworden ist oder nicht.
Addons machen das Spiel leichter.
Und ich stehe dazu, dass ich denke, dass >90 der RAidgilden ulduar nicht mehr clear bekommen ohne Addons... evtl. nach einigen Wochen/Monaten, aber nicht sofort.


----------



## Esda (16. September 2009)

Genau genommen geht es hier nicht drum, ob das Spiel zu leicht ist, sondern dass der TE ein Problem mit Randomgruppen in PDK hat.


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

Ich glaub, dass es im Vergleich zu früheren Zeiten, es einfacher geworden ist, Taktiken und Strategien schneller und besser einzulernen. Addons erleichtern schon das ein oder andere, was aber oftmals damit zu tun hat, dass gewisse Information zu schlecht ersichtlich sind oder ein paar Sachen etwas sehr umstänglich sind. Für mich z.b. ist als Firemage scorchio/classtimer nahezu unverzichtbar, will nich beim Boss schauen müssen, wielang versengen noch drauf ist oder wann und wielang noch Kampfeshitze geprocct ist. Oder beim durchswichten von targets, ob da ein living bomb drauf ist und ob es von mir ist und wielang es noch dauert bis es explodiert. Man mag es Vereinfachung nennen oder ordentliche Sichtbarmachung wichtiger Vorgänge. Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Addon statt dir spielt.

Und das geliebte Recount, gibt dann schöne daten aus, wer z.b. durch was wieviel dmg erlitten hat, durch was / wie er letztendlich gestorben ist, und vieles mehr.

Addons verleihen dem Spiel, Präzision. Ohne denen wäre es zum Teil Rätselraten (z.b. aggro vor wowinternen aggrometer) oder ich mach schon irgendwas und irgendwas werd ich schon schaffen.

Dadurch, dass die ersten rotzen wie leicht pdk nicht sei, glauben auch die Leute, die sich noch nicht sehr, mit ihrer Klasse/theorycraft/raidzusammenspiel/Bossguides/ggf. essentielle Addons, beschäftigt haben zu meinen, dass dies auch ohne irgendeinen vor-Leistungen möglich ist.

Aber zu Leicht heißt nicht, dass jeder Vollhorst durch irgendwas irgendwie tun, pdk10 clear kriegt. Sondern zu Leicht heißt, der Anteil der Spieler, die den momentanen Endcontent clear kriegen, viel zu hoch ist. Wobei clear haben heißt, es auf normal geschafft zu haben.
Jedoch ist pdok äußerst knusprig -> daher, normalmode wird umgetauft in easy, heroic in normal. Damit wär der Anteil die pdok, also auf "neu-normal" legen, wieder in einem Rahmen, der den momtentan endcontent(pdok,ulduar hard-modes) als durchaus schwer bezeichnen ließe.  
(Solangs wir nur auf easy geschafft haben, ist der endcontent noch nich clear)


----------



## Alohajoe (16. September 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Um ein Ziel zu erreichen, braucht man Übung. Diese Übung und das Zusammenspiel erlangt man nicht in Randomgruppe.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Such dir eine feste Gruppe....


This.

Wir raiden auch in einer festen Gruppe zusammen, bestehend aus Spielern aus 3 oder 4 verschiedenen Gilden. Anfangs war es auch etwas holprig, aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit.
Inzwischen haben wir es auf 4 Bosskills in Ulduar geschafft. 
Jaja, ich weiß, für die meisten nichts Besonderes. Wir dagegen sind stolz darauf, uns von einer Rumpeltruppe ohne Plan zu einer disziplinierten Truppe entwickelt haben, die mehr als nur ein paar heroische Instanzen schafft.


----------



## Freelancer (16. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das muss ich wiederlegen.
> Archa/Ema/Kora/Obsi/Naxx geht alles lockermio Random.
> 
> Ulduar braucht schon etwas mehr Movement.
> ...



Schon klar es geht allerdings ist es sehr selten das man fähige 10 Spieler in einer Randomgruppe findet 

Das haben mir die letzten Wochen gezeigt wenn ich mit der Gilde 10er mache geht alles top auch Hardmods uldura klappen super 

Random kann selbst in hero Instanz schon sehr schlecht laufen 

Irgendwo hat wer geschrieben das hordi ein anspruchsvolle tatik hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo den das bitte da kommen auf dem Boden seit einem patch ziemlich gut erkennbare kreise auf dem Boden und man sollte als caster am Feuer stehen da ist selbst Hardmod  so einfach 
Man muß sich halt bei manchen Bossen sofort bewegen in machen Situationen egal was man gerade macht das wichtigste ist sein Hintern zu bewegen 

Und das sollten Spieler die schon 3-4 Jahre spielen ja eigentlich auch hin bekommen wer das immer noch nicht kann und davon gibt es wohl nicht wenige der wird es auch nie lernen denke ich 

Oft ist es auch so das Leute zig chars spielen aber nicht mal eine klasse kapiert haben das fängt doch schon bei Trefferwertung usw. wie oft wird da heute immer noch nach gefragt obwohl es auf zig Webseiten steht was man braucht 

Da kommt aber wieder einer mimi ich spiele nur gelegentlich ist ja auch nicht schlimm aber dann darf man auch nicht sagen wow ist zu schwer den das ist es eigentlich nicht wirklich und wer nichts leistet oder in ein Hobby zeit investiert wird auch in anderen Hobbys nur Kreisklasse spielen 

Ok es gibt natürlich auch noch Naturtalente aber die sind überall rar gesät und auch diese müssen Trainieren um weiter zu kommen also kann ein Spieler der alle 3 wochen mal eine Stunde wow spielt einfach nicht Bundesliga spielen so einfach ist das leben 

kurz wer im Leben und im Spiel weiter kommen will muß sich halt mit dem was er macht beschäftigen den rl gibt es auch kein freeloot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodaan (16. September 2009)

Grüsslichkeiten.

Wir sind ein kleiner aber feiner 10er RP-Schlachtzug und tasten uns gerade in Ulduar vor. In Naxxrams noch letzte Ausrüstungslücken schließend widmen wir uns nach der Säuberung der Nekropole den ersten Bossen in der Titanenstadt und das ist alles andere als leicht. Was sich aber abzeichnet ist der einstellende Erfolg, bei wachsender Kampferfahrung. Am ersten Abend den Flammenleviathan geknackt, nach einigen Wipes, bei Ignis gescheitert und auch Klingenschuppe ist noch in weiter Ferne, da es noch an Schaden mangelt, aber wenn man sieht, dass man mit jedem Versuch besser und besser wird, motivieren auch 1000 Tode. Der XT-002 lag auch am selben Abend, an denen wir ihn das erste mal gegenübertraten. Nicht beim ersten Versuch, auch nicht beim zweiten, aber dann lag er doch irgendwann mal vor uns und wir sahen uns die Versammlung des Eisens an, die uns innerhalb von Sekunden niederschmetterte. Also zu einfach sind die neuen Raids bestimmt nicht. Auch PdK-10 angegangen und noch kein Land gesehen. Der Pfähler war für uns unbezwingbar. Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, wie oben erwähnt, wir sind ein Rollenspielraid, ohne Teamspeak mit teilweise lückenhafter Naxxramas-10 Ausrüstung. Wir sind gefordert und zu leicht ist nur das sterben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (16. September 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> ....kurz wer im Leben und im Spiel weiter kommen will muß sich halt mit dem was er macht beschäftigen den rl gibt es auch kein freeloot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich würde ein Lottogewinn aber als Freeloot bezeichenn oder nicht...........................?^^


----------



## Super PePe (16. September 2009)

wer hier pdok als derzeit mit rnd machbar darstellt, soll bitte umgehend ein link zu seinem char posten um die statistik zusehen.

wie soll man es beschreiben: sagen wir es so ichwar mit t8/t8.5 leuten in naxx alle mega equipt mega die ulduarracer aber wipen 3 mal in folge am flickwerktrash! das heißt man hat ein haufen gefunden der zwar u25 und u 10 kennt aber höchstwahrscheinlich nur beim looten geistig anwesend waren
dann  gibt es pdk gruppen die nicht mehr als 2-3k dps auf die strasse bringen noch 200er items tragen aber die jungs rocken anub die schuppen vom leib. man kommt also nicht um eine gut geführte FL herum... so hart das klingt rnd gruppen sind wie tag und nacht aber solang ihr eure gruppen nach equip und dps aussucht solang werdet ihr zum scheitern verdammt sein (statisiken sind da wesentlich interessanter)


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2009)

Rodaan schrieb:


> Grüsslichkeiten.
> 
> Wir sind ein kleiner aber feiner 10er RP-Schlachtzug und tasten uns gerade in Ulduar vor. In Naxxrams noch letzte Ausrüstungslücken schließend widmen wir uns nach der Säuberung der Nekropole den ersten Bossen in der Titanenstadt und das ist alles andere als leicht. Was sich aber abzeichnet ist der einstellende Erfolg, bei wachsender Kampferfahrung. Am ersten Abend den Flammenleviathan geknackt, nach einigen Wipes, bei Ignis gescheitert und auch Klingenschuppe ist noch in weiter Ferne, da es noch an Schaden mangelt, aber wenn man sieht, dass man mit jedem Versuch besser und besser wird, motivieren auch 1000 Tode...



*!Respekt!* so sollte es sein egal wo man steht, hauptsache spass am Spiel und nicht hilfe ich will sofort alles sehen und looten.


----------



## _Crovax_ (16. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wer hier pdok als derzeit mit rnd machbar darstellt, soll bitte umgehend ein link zu seinem char posten um die statistik zusehen.
> 
> wie soll man es beschreiben: sagen wir es so ichwar mit t8/t8.5 leuten in naxx alle mega equipt mega die ulduarracer aber wipen 3 mal in folge am flickwerktrash! das heißt man hat ein haufen gefunden der zwar u25 und u 10 kennt aber höchstwahrscheinlich nur beim looten geistig anwesend waren
> dann  gibt es pdk gruppen die nicht mehr als 2-3k dps auf die strasse bringen noch 200er items tragen aber die jungs rocken anub die schuppen vom leib. man kommt also nicht um eine gut geführte FL herum... so hart das klingt rnd gruppen sind wie tag und nacht aber solang ihr eure gruppen nach equip und dps aussucht solang werdet ihr zum scheitern verdammt sein (statisiken sind da wesentlich interessanter)



Meine Rede, es kommt nicht auf das Equip, sondern auf die spieler drauf an (Erfolge zählen auch dazu)


----------



## MasterThardus (16. September 2009)

ich bin gewiss kein Pro Raider aber ich kann dir versichern dass die neue Ini (PDK) auf dem normalen Modus ein Witz ist. Im 10er haben wir, als jede Woche nen neuer Boss kam, alles in first try gelegt. Das liegt einfach daran das diese vom taktischen her popelig einfach zu verstehen sind und unser equip über dem 10er niveau stand.

Im 25er spielte es sich ähnlich ab. Hatten auch alles first try bis auf Anub'Arak. Der hat uns dann doch 3-4mal zum wipe gebracht, weil die Tanks dort doch schon ein wenig mehr als normal einstecken müssen (add tanks).

Abhängig von Server / Fraktion ist es sehr unterschiedlich ob du es mit randoms schaffst die Instanz zu clearen oder nicht. Wenn man auf einem Realm zockt wo das allgemeine Equip Niveau sehr hoch steht hat man halt bessere Chancen auf eine erfolgreiche Randomgruppe zu stoßen. Wenn allerdings die schwarzen Schafe im Raid überwiegen ist es demnach logisch das ihr es nicht weiter bringt. z.B. ein Tank der frisch 80 ist kann unmöglich PDK 10er oder sogar 25er tanken.

Um solchen Szenarien vorzubeugen machen die Gruppenanführer dieser Raids meist ein Gearcheck am Dalaranbrunnen oder weiß Gott wo. Wenn man blind einläd bekommt man halt definitiv auch schwarze Schafe ab.

---------------------

Das Niveau steigt erheblich, wenn man die Hardmodes in PDK 10 oder 25 angeht. Da sind dann solch verrückte Dinge im 25er möglich wie nen Tank der innerhalb einer Sekunde 68k Schaden frisst und er sich doch auf der sicheren Seite gesehen hat, weil er "Letztes Gefecht" aktiviert hat und 61k life besaß (ich red hier aus Erfahrung <.<).

Also wenn du selbst gut ausgereiftes Gear besitzt, bau doch einfach selber mal eine Random Gruppe und schau dir die Leute an die sich melden. Wenn das Equip vorhanden ist, ist auch meist die Erfahrung vorhanden und selbst wenn keine Erfahrung vorhanden ist sind die Bosse ja leicht zu verstehen.

just my 2 euros :>


----------



## Trorg (16. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Naja ich würde ein Lottogewinn aber als Freeloot bezeichenn oder nicht...........................?^^



Und wieviel hattest du davon schon? *grinz*

Hab grade mal mit meinem Raidleiter gesprochen und wir testen heute abend Ulduar und PDK ohne Addons.
Bin mal gespannt wie das läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allein um zu sehen ob das geschriebene hier nur im Ansatz stimmt.
Also Auftrag alle Addons aus nur die WoW internen möglichkeiten nutzen.


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Also Auftrag alle Addons aus nur die WoW internen möglichkeiten nutzen.



Du spielst keinen Heiler oder? Blizzard sagt selbst das Heiler momentan kaum möglichkeiten haben auf Unitframes Addons zu verzichten. Und in zukunft die interne Raidanzeige einer überarbeitung bedarf.


----------



## _Crovax_ (16. September 2009)

finds trotzdem ne coole idee


----------



## Gerti (16. September 2009)

Random Trial of the Crusader 25er Gruppe... ergebnnis: alles first Try bei Anub hat sich die Gruppe nach einem Try aufgelöst, weil ein paar weg mussten.
Das ist zwar ein sehr positives Beispiel, aber ist machbar insofern der Raidlead weiß, wen er einläd.

Archa sieht in der Regel was schlechte raus und du wipest ~4x bei dem neuen Boss da, bis alle bewegungslegasteniker zusammengefaltet wurden und der umfällt.

Naxxramas in 2h clear... Sath3d random,... alles keine seltenheit. Stammgruppen hab ich nicht, aber du kannst meist von der Gilde des Raidleads darauf schießen, wie gut der Raid verlaufen wird. z.B. würde ich nie einen Shâdówkîllérròûgè von der  Gilde Ghetto Kidz anwispern, wenn der leute sucht.


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. September 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> Wer gedacht hat es handelt sich hier wieder um eine der Unzähligen Freds in denen sich darüber ausgelassen wird das man jeden Raid praktisch Hirnlos clearen kann... ist weit gefehlt. Ich will euch eben die andere Seite schildern - jenseits von imba Gilden/Randomgruppen.
> 
> Seit 3.2 darf man sich, vor allem im BuffedCast, immer wieder anhören wie achso leicht die neuen Raids doch sind. In jedem Forum wird Propagiert das man die besagten Raids sogar locker in einer Random schaffen würde.
> 
> ...



was hat die Trotteligkeit von vielen DDs damit zu tun, wie schwer oder leicht das Spiel ist?
wäre das Spiel NICHT zu leicht (weg bis 80 nur eine Frage der Ausdauer, nicht des Skills), dann hätteste soviele nichts-könner-80er noobs garnicht


----------



## davidoff1989 (16. September 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Du spielst keinen Heiler oder? Blizzard sagt selbst das Heiler momentan kaum möglichkeiten haben auf Unitframes Addons zu verzichten. Und in zukunft die interne Raidanzeige einer überarbeitung bedarf.



Haste da ne Quelle? Ich bin ein Heiler und spiele komplett mit Klassik UI. Und das sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## ÜberNoob (16. September 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> Random Trial of the Crusader 25er Gruppe... ergebnnis: alles first Try bei Anub hat sich die Gruppe nach einem Try aufgelöst, weil ein paar weg mussten.
> Das ist zwar ein sehr positives Beispiel, aber ist machbar insofern der Raidlead weiß, wen er einläd.
> 
> Archa sieht in der Regel was schlechte raus und du wipest ~4x bei dem neuen Boss da, bis alle bewegungslegasteniker zusammengefaltet wurden und der umfällt.
> ...



/sign

sorry, aber das heisst 'killah' ... nicht 'killer' : )


----------



## Esda (16. September 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Schon klar es geht allerdings ist es sehr selten das man fähige 10 Spieler in einer Randomgruppe findet
> 
> etc
> 
> ...



danke, du sprichst mir aus der Seele <3


----------



## Rhadon (16. September 2009)

Fabricia schrieb:


> Natürlich entsteht bei den genannten Dauergamern dadurch Frust, wenn jeder 2te char mit t9 seinen Weg kreuzt, aber geht es letztendlich nicht dadrum (gerade im pve) die Welt von world of warcraft zu genießen, kennenzulernen, Aufgaben zu bewältigen etc) und nicht sich immer in Konkurrenz mit Anderen zu sehen?



Sehr wichtiger Punkt, dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass man früher vielen ansehen konnte, ob sie einen Stammraid haben und auch vernünftig spielen können, da eben nur die mit T3/T6 herumgelaufen sind.


----------



## Nasiria (16. September 2009)

Ich hab mir nun nicht alles durchgelesen, aber das ist für mein Kommentar auch nicht wirklich wichtig...

Ich finde PdK den letzten Müll, gerade wegen dem dritten Boss... und sagt jetzt nicht, dass wir zu wenig Schaden Heilung etc haben, das ist schon alles deutlich darüber, was angeblich nötig ist, aber die Champions sind einfach ein Kampf, bei dem es nicht um können, sondern um Glück geht... manche aus meiner Gilde waren schonmal Random drinnen, und haben das auch voll leicht gefunden... als wir von ihnen dann Erklärung forderten, als wir nach dem dritten Versuch nichtmal einen der Gegner weg hatten, da kamen sie in Erklärungsnot... Ich finde es von Blizz auch völlig bekloppt, dass man im PvE nun schon PvP vorgeschmissen bekommt, und das machen MUSS um wirklich weiter zu kommen, denn ich denke mal nicht, dass man mit Ulduar-Ausrüstung wirklich so gut in der Eiskronenzitadelle vorrankommen wird... gut, ich rechne natürlich fest damit, dass der Kampf mit der Zeit eh in Grund und Boden generft wird, aber das auch nur zu Recht, denn im PvP gibt es auch kein reelles PvE, und um dagegen zu sprechen, dass ja bei Alterac oder auf der Insel auch Tanken notwendig ist: Dafür braucht man keinen Tank, der geht auch super per Pingpong, da die mit 30 Leuten einfach direkt tot sind, bevor sie auch nur 10 umgehauen haben.


----------



## _Crovax_ (16. September 2009)

Nasiria schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nun nicht alles durchgelesen, aber das ist für mein Kommentar auch nicht wirklich wichtig...
> 
> Ich finde PdK den letzten Müll, gerade wegen dem dritten Boss... und sagt jetzt nicht, dass wir zu wenig Schaden Heilung etc haben, das ist schon alles deutlich darüber, was angeblich nötig ist, aber die Champions sind einfach ein Kampf, bei dem es nicht um können, sondern um Glück geht... manche aus meiner Gilde waren schonmal Random drinnen, und haben das auch voll leicht gefunden... als wir von ihnen dann Erklärung forderten, als wir nach dem dritten Versuch nichtmal einen der Gegner weg hatten, da kamen sie in Erklärungsnot... Ich finde es von Blizz auch völlig bekloppt, dass man im PvE nun schon PvP vorgeschmissen bekommt, und das machen MUSS um wirklich weiter zu kommen, denn ich denke mal nicht, dass man mit Ulduar-Ausrüstung wirklich so gut in der Eiskronenzitadelle vorrankommen wird... gut, ich rechne natürlich fest damit, dass der Kampf mit der Zeit eh in Grund und Boden generft wird, aber das auch nur zu Recht, denn im PvP gibt es auch kein reelles PvE, und um dagegen zu sprechen, dass ja bei Alterac oder auf der Insel auch Tanken notwendig ist: Dafür braucht man keinen Tank, der geht auch super per Pingpong, da die mit 30 Leuten einfach direkt tot sind, bevor sie auch nur 10 umgehauen haben.



Was die Sache mit den Factionchampions angeht, so sind es doch ganz normale bosse mit gewissen Fähigkeiten.... Hier kommt es ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf tanks an, aber auf die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen und hier sieht man dann auch wer seine klasse spielen kann bzw. wer die übersicht behält


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2009)

Nasiria schrieb:


> denn im PvP gibt es auch kein reelles PvE, und um dagegen zu sprechen, dass ja bei Alterac oder auf der Insel auch Tanken notwendig ist: Dafür braucht man keinen Tank, der geht auch super per Pingpong, da die mit 30 Leuten einfach direkt tot sind, bevor sie auch nur 10 umgehauen haben.



Ja aber dennoch müssen die getötet werden um weiter zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (16. September 2009)

_Crovax_ schrieb:


> Was die Sache mit den Factionchampions angeht, so sind es doch ganz normale bosse mit gewissen Fähigkeiten.... Hier kommt es ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf tanks an, aber auf die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen und hier sieht man dann auch wer seine klasse spielen kann bzw. wer die übersicht behält



Die FactionChampions sind eine gute Übung in Koordination, Movement, schnellem CC (Stuns usw.), den Überblick behalten, Unterbrechen und dabei noch möglichst viel Schaden machen. Für Leute, die solche Kämpfe eher selten machen und kaum PvP spielen, kann das anfangs schon etwas herausfordernd werden..


----------



## Konov (16. September 2009)

Es jammern immer nur diejenigen dass es zu leicht sei, die mit ihrer kompletten und eingespielten Raidgruppe in RL feindlicher Manier 5 mal die Woche irgendwelche Inis clearen.

Alle anderen haben ihren Spass, von daher ist das Thema sowieso gegessen. ^^


----------



## Esda (16. September 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Es jammern immer nur diejenigen dass es zu leicht sei, die mit ihrer kompletten und eingespielten Raidgruppe in RL feindlicher Manier 5 mal die Woche irgendwelche Inis clearen.



neee, blödsinn ^^ les mal, was andere geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

wir waren zuletzt 2 mal die Woche ca. 4 Stunden in den Inis sonst 3 mal 4h (ich eh nur 2 mal -> RL)

alles clear... vielleicht nicht in der ersten ID aber nach kurzer Zeit.... dann gehts an die dämlichen Achievements... die haben mir den Spielspaß geraubt... k/A aber vorher hats mir mehr fun bereitet ...

unglaublich unspektakulär..


----------



## advanced08 (16. September 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> Bitte spaart euch antworten wie L2P das träfe auch nur denn zu wenn ich der Noob wäre.
> Ich verlange auch nicht Free Loots!
> Ich will den Content sehn das kann ich aber nicht. Warum? Weiß ich nicht
> eigentlich sollte man den Content mit Randoms clear machen können nur geht das anscheinen auf meinen Server nicht



vielleicht sind auf euren server nur schlechte spieler ?

also der normale mode ist ja mal so garkein problem ... im 10er und im 25er nur der dritte (pvp boss) ist etwas anspruchsvoller ...

@Konov 5x die woche ? so viel raidtage braucht man nicht mehr es reichen 3 um "erfolgreich" zu raiden


----------



## Sausage (16. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> vielleicht sind auf euren server nur schlechte spieler ?
> 
> also der normale mode ist ja mal so garkein problem ... im 10er und im 25er nur der dritte (pvp boss) ist etwas anspruchsvoller ...
> 
> @Konov 5x die woche ? so viel raidtage braucht man nicht mehr es reichen 3 um "erfolgreich" zu raiden



*wink + hallo*


----------



## advanced08 (16. September 2009)

*zurück wink*

bist aber auch überall ..^^


----------



## JP_1018 (16. September 2009)

also ich hab mit rnds pdk clear 10 wie 25er und im 10er die ersten 3 und im 25er die ersten 2 bosse im hm....

ulduar clearen ist mit genug zeit auch kein prob (hms ausgenommen)...

ich schätze du sitzt wirklich auf nem noob-server... ich spiel auf blackrock (Horde) da findest eig immer leute die skilled sind...

MFG

Joey


----------



## Sausage (16. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> *zurück wink*
> 
> bist aber auch überall ..^^



Eigentlich stalk ich dich nur..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

omg was ein Fred.....

sorry aber Pdk ist ein Witz no skill encounter heroics vllt aber sonst...auch ulduar10er/25er ist lächerlich hms ausgenommen

aber wenn hier einer schreibt 5 raidtage....haha lach ich nur drüber

brauchst max 1 raidtag für pdk und die anderne 2 für ulduar und das bei 3h raidtime od weniger...

ergo content ist sehr easy ob mit gilde oder rndms aber HM's und Hero Variante PdK ist schon etwas anspruchsvoller


----------



## Topfkopf (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> omg was ein Fred.....
> 
> sorry aber Pdk ist ein Witz no skill encounter heroics vllt aber sonst...auch ulduar10er/25er ist lächerlich hms ausgenommen
> 
> ...



dann gib uns doch freundlicherweise deinen arsenallink, ich möchte sehen ob du den achso einfachen content schon clear hast ohne raidgilde...


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

kannst gerne haben 

arse link

...bin aber inaktiv seid pdk clear

edit: 2 raidtage 18-21uhr


----------



## Gulwar (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> omg was ein Fred.....
> 
> sorry aber Pdk ist ein Witz no skill encounter heroics vllt aber sonst...auch ulduar10er/25er ist lächerlich hms ausgenommen
> 
> ...



Sorry, bei solchen Posts kann ichs mir einfach net verkneifen: Du solltest mal auf legalen Server spielen, net nur Privatserver. Auf den offiziellen Servern ist Ulduar noch immer eine Herausforderung die bei einigen Bossen keinen Fehler zuläßt, ebenso PdK. Heroic PdK ist nicht für Normalspieler gedacht, sondern Zeitvertreib für 1.000 Leute weltweit.


----------



## Konov (16. September 2009)

Esda schrieb:


> neee, blödsinn ^^ les mal, was andere geschrieben haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum Blödsinn?

Ich spiele wenns hoch kommt jeden Tag eine Stunde. Normalerweise aber eher jeden zweiten oder dritten Tag mal ne Stunde.
Und ich kann mich nicht beschweren dass WoW zu leicht ist.




advanced08 schrieb:


> @Konov 5x die woche ? so viel raidtage braucht man nicht mehr es reichen 3 um "erfolgreich" zu raiden



Es geht mehr ums Prinzip... ob 3 oder 5, ist relativ wumpe.
Sagen wir also 3 Raidtage die Woche... 
Wenn man damit unterfordert ist, sollte man eben weniger spielen, dann hat man auch mehr zutun. ^^

Siehe oben... ich spiele nur selten und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## advanced08 (16. September 2009)

ehm ob raidgilde hin oder her wer mit randoms geht ist generell selbst schuld ...

ich bin auf einer der besten horde gilde auf aman thul .. und raide momentan nur 3x die woche je 3h ... da braucht man wirklich keine 5 tage 

ulduar ist in der regel auch schon in einen tag clear wenn man keine hardmodes macht ...


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Sorry, bei solchen Posts kann ichs mir einfach net verkneifen: Du solltest mal auf legalen Server spielen, net nur Privatserver. Auf den offiziellen Servern ist Ulduar noch immer eine Herausforderung die bei einigen Bossen keinen Fehler zuläßt, ebenso PdK. Heroic PdK ist nicht für Normalspieler gedacht, sondern Zeitvertreib für 1.000 Leute weltweit.




epic fail arse link ist über deinem post hab noch nie p-server gespielt du bob...erstmal lesen dann posten


----------



## Konov (16. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> ulduar ist in der regel auch schon in einen tag clear wenn man keine hardmodes macht ...



Dann mach doch die Hardmodes...?!

Wo liegt jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Phobius (16. September 2009)

Leicht ist relativ.

Klar, wenn die Gruppe einfach nicht zusammen passt können die einzelnen Spieler noch so gut sein ... Typisch 'Mannschaftssport' halt.

Wenn die Teilnehmer aber gut auf die Gruppe eingehen, ein paar Grundregeln beachten und mit ihrer Klasse umgehen können dann kann auch eine schlechter Equipte Gruppe bis zu einem gewissen Grad in Raids bestehen.
Und hier muss man auch sehen dass nicht jede Gruppe in der Lage ist, ein oder mehrere schwach(e) (Mit)Glieder zu ziehen.


----------



## advanced08 (16. September 2009)

nirgends tun wir ja auch .. sollte nur mal so ne info sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> kannst gerne haben
> 
> arse link
> 
> ...



Komisch, wenn ich den offiziellen Link nehme, also Arsenalsuchfunktion, komme ich auf den Link hier:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...&gn=S+T+G+M

und da ist nun so gar nix zu lesen von PdK clear. Nicht mal im 10er. Und in den 25ern warst du offensichtlich auch nicht? Jedenfalls nicht allzuweit. Immerhin hast du den Leviathan down. Toll. Schafft nu wirklich fast jeder


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn ich den offiziellen Link nehme, also Arsenalsuchfunktion, komme ich auf den Link hier:
> 
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievem...&gn=S+T+G+M
> 
> und da ist nun so gar nix zu lesen von PdK clear. Nicht mal im 10er. Und in den 25ern warst du offensichtlich auch nicht?




omg....noob....geh auf erfolge und auf dungeons und schlöachtzüge du lowbob nur weil in der zusammenfassung nichts steht hirn...nc zu dir


----------



## Gulwar (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> omg....noob....geh auf erfolge und auf dungeons und schlöachtzüge du lowbob nur weil in der zusammenfassung nichts steht hirn...nc zu dir



Da bin ich, aber jedesmal wenn ich schaue wollen es einfach keine Achievments mehr werden.


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Da bin ich, aber jedesmal wenn ich schaue wollen es einfach keine Achievments mehr werden.



yo wer zu dumm ist darf das nicht anschauen^^ xD


----------



## Konov (16. September 2009)

Er hat Recht, die Achievements sind größtenteils grau.

Nach dem ganzen "low bob, noob, epic fail" geflame denke ich, kann man das nun getrost an dich zurückgeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

...was soll ich sonst ich lass mich doch net von dem als lügner hinstellen bei mir ist da nix grau zumindest nicht bei Pdk10er und Ulduar10er etc ich kann ja ingame gehen screen machen und posten wennst mir net glaubst aber eig brauch ich euch ja nix zu beweisen....

btw wenn ihr schlau sein würdet würdet ihr auf meine armschienen schauen Zb pdk25 drop etc aber nc


----------



## Gulwar (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> ...was soll ich sonst ich lass mich doch net von dem als lügner hinstellen bei mir ist da nix grau zumindest nicht bei Pdk10er und Ulduar10er etc ich kann ja ingame gehen screen machen und posten wennst mir net glaubst aber eig brauch ich euch ja nix zu beweisen....
> 
> btw wenn ihr schlau sein würdet würdet ihr auf meine armschienen schauen Zb pdk25 drop etc aber nc



PdK 10er hast du in der tat, steht auch da. Aber:

"sorry aber Pdk ist ein Witz no skill encounter heroics vllt aber sonst...auch ulduar10er/25er ist lächerlich hms ausgenommen" originalzitat von dir in einem Post weiter oben.

Und du hast Ulduar nicht clear, und in den 25er steht da nur Levi auf deiner Seite. Warum redest du also über Dinge von denen du offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast? Und sorry, Ulduar als leicht zu bezeichen, oder PdK 25er ist einfach in der Konstellation lächerlich.
ich habe beides noch nicht clear und prahle auch net damit. Das ist der Unterschied


----------



## IlFantastico (16. September 2009)

Drakko23 schrieb:


> Für mal alle die jenigen die WoW zu einfach finden, lasst mal all eure addons weg, erst durch Addons werden Spiele vereinfacht. Versucht es doch mal und sagt dann WoW ist mir immer noch zu einfach Was ich bezweifeln werde, weil alle nicht mehr ohne addons was hinbekommen werden.
> 
> P.S: Ihr könnt mich Flamen wie ihr wollt mir ist´s egal aber denkt erstmal drüber nach!



Da du nichts dagegen hast, fange ich gerne an...
Wenn Chuck Norris dein Deutsch-Professor wäre, würde er dir einen ziemlich bösen roundhouse kick verpassen...

dann versuch ich mich auch künstlerisch zu betätige...

Für mal alle die jenigen die WoW zu einfach finden, schaltet mal euren Bildschirm aus, erst durch Bildschirme werden Spiele vereinfacht...    ...weil alle nicht mehr ohne Bildschirme was hinbekommen werden.

P.S:Ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel.

MfG


----------



## Tamrac (16. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> ...und Naxx ist wirklich nach 2 Abenden Clear wenn Ihr euch ein bisschen Ransetzt.



Als beispiel dafür möchte ich anführen, dass wir damals wie die blöden gewiped sind in Naxx und mittlerweile, ob 10er oder 25er, in maximal 3,5h durch sind... Wobei es auch schonmal 2,5h waren mit unseren 20 topleuten...


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> PdK 10er hast du in der tat, steht auch da. Aber:
> 
> "sorry aber Pdk ist ein Witz no skill encounter heroics vllt aber sonst...auch ulduar10er/25er ist lächerlich hms ausgenommen" originalzitat von dir in einem Post weiter oben.
> 
> ...




....ja genau wir haben pdk 5 guidlies 5 rnds gemacht 2 ids hintereinander....ohne guides oder sowas...und das ist lächerlich...ulduar10er hab ich clear da ich mit dem char auswechseln muss weil wie du siehst wir nur ein paar gildenmember sind und ich zwischen dudu/pala hin und herswitchen musste... aber warum schreib ich das eig brauch dir nix beweisen...für mich ist fakt ohne HMs Heroic modus ist es zu leicht selbst mit randoms


----------



## Trorg (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> ...was soll ich sonst ich lass mich doch net von dem als lügner hinstellen bei mir ist da nix grau zumindest nicht bei Pdk10er und Ulduar10er etc ich kann ja ingame gehen screen machen und posten wennst mir net glaubst aber eig brauch ich euch ja nix zu beweisen....
> 
> btw wenn ihr schlau sein würdet würdet ihr auf meine armschienen schauen Zb pdk25 drop etc aber nc



Hab mal nach dem Equip geschaut
41 Hit
hmmm
Geilö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denke dazu brauch man nix weiter zu sagen

Ps: Und ja ich hab mir auch die Skillung angeschaut, das ist Eule also sieht es sehr nach deinem DD Equip aus
Also zusammen gefasst keine Erfolge und sehr merkwürdiges Equip.
ich würde sagen EPIC FAIL


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Hab mal nach dem Equip geschaut
> 41 Hit
> hmmm
> Geilö
> ...


 solche antworten ....kommen von so unqualifizierten leuten die keine ahnung vom arse haben die skillung ist vom ausloggen ....bin main healer...und net dd und war die ganze zeit tank/heal gespecct und hatte eulen gear auf der bank ...dann hab ichs geswitched...einfach mal so zum testen und hab das heal gear halt noch drin gelassen...echt nc zu solchen posts..


----------



## Trorg (16. September 2009)

Genau ich zieh mit meinem Schattenpriester auch immer Heilequip an bevor ich mich auslogge.
Du bist soooooooo niedlich


----------



## MrJackDaniel (16. September 2009)

@MOnk75: Esi ts ja grade die Kunst nicht irgendwo drinzustehn, keine Aggro zu ziehen und trotzdem maximale DPS zu fahren. Wenn man nur eine Sache kann sollte man mehr über, erst wenn man das alles beherrscht ist man wirklich gut :-) Man sollte allerdings auch noch zwischen DPS/ und DPS-Supportern unterscheiden. 

@Topperharly: Das mit den DKs ist so eine Sache. Ich persönlich habe bis jetzt erst sehr sehr sehr wenige Spieler gesehn, die Ihren DK beherrschen, sowohl als Tank als auch als DD! Also von den DKs mit denen ich unterwegs war, hat 1/10 gewusst was er machen soll und der Rest leider nicht!

@Freakypriest: Würd ich nicht so sagen, ich würde mich selbst nicht als Pro-Gamer bezeichnen. Aber ein DD der mit 2xT8,5 - 2xT9 und allen 226 und 232er Markenteilen + gecraftetem Kram nichtmal 2k DPS macht ist für mich einfach nix.
Zu solchen Leuten muss ich halt wirklich L2P sagen!!! Guckst dir das Gear der Leute an und musst feststellen das sie 1 von 4 Vierteln in Naxx10 gesehn haben 1 von 4 in Naxx25. Vorkammer in Uldu10 - mal grade 4-5 Heros clear haben - aber dann wie die großen in Ulduar25 rumrennen wollen und den Raid mit ihren ganzen 2k DPS (weil sie das, was man ihnen sagt nicht umsetzen können, weil sie NULL PLAN vom Char haben) supporten wollen. Und da hat man dann nicht einen von dabei, was ja ok wär sondern gleich 10! Darum RND nur mit Leuten die man vorher mal LIVE gesehn hat :-) Viele rennen halt ür ihren Skill mit viel zu gutem Equip rum. Wenn man Pre-BC-Nerf jemanden mit Full-T6 gesehn hat WUSSTE man, das der was können muss - sonst hätte es niemals das Gear an. Heute haben so viel so gutes Gear und können nichts!

@Rodaan: Wenn ihr den nötigen Skill habt (durchs einspielen) dann hilft es schon sich das Gear über Marken zu holen um Defizite vom Equip auszugleichen. :-) Was nicht hilft ist nur Gear zu haben und keinen Skill :-)

@MasterThardus: Wahre Worte!!!

@Gerti: Welcher Realm?


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

lol...und du dumm wie brot xD schau mal mein equipp an alles heal gear nur offhand ist dd equipp...kannst gerne auf taerar kommen und ich zeig dir meine equipps...


----------



## advanced08 (16. September 2009)

was heult ihr alle rum ... vielleicht ist es nur ein twink von ihn ... ihr müsst es nicht glauben ob er es clear hat oder nicht laut dem chara nicht das müsst ihr aber nicht breit treten jeder kann es selbst sehen ...

aber er hat recht was er sagt mit den normalen mods...


----------



## Fusssi (16. September 2009)

Sorry, evtl. bin ich auch blöde, aber ich sehe 10Ulduar ---> Vorkammer clear weiter nix, 25 Ulduar Flammenlevi weiter nix und ein mal PdK 10'er aber nicht ein weiterer Erfolg. Lässt mich drauf schliessen das es eben ein mal geschaft hast.

Also ne Pro-Erfolgsliste bei easy Content sieht irgendwie anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

naja schreibt was ihr wollt^^ mir doch wurscht ;D fakt ist die normal modes sind zu einfach...und woher willst du eig wissen wie oft ich pdk war xD naja macht ihr hier mal weiter :O


----------



## Seph018 (16. September 2009)

Legacy ohne die ganzen Seiten gelesen zu haben: Wie kann man sich so daneben verhalten? Deine Ausdrucksweise ist nicht gerade schön... Du kannst doch bestimmt auch Sätze ohne ständige Abkürzungen a la nc etc. schreiben, oder nicht?


----------



## Trorg (16. September 2009)

Ja ja wenn man nur dumm rumlabern kann und keine Argumente hat fängt man an zu beleidigen.
Wer mit seinem Arsenal Link rumposen will sollte auch drauf achten das das was er sagt auch stimmt, sonst ist posen sehr lächerlich. Besonders wenn man dann noch mit Wörtern wie Noob und Epic Fail um sich wirft.

Das die Normal modes für ne eingespielte Gruppe leicht sind wissen wir wohl alle, aber wie ich weiter vorne (seite 4/5 glaube ich) schon sagte ist der TE nicht in ner eingespielten gruppe und hat auch kein dicken Main oder sonstiges hinter sich stehen.
Und da sieht die sache schon anders aus.

Testet es doch einfach mal aus.
Überredet euren 10ner Raid Grün/Blaues Equip zusammen zu suchen und geht dann damit Equip (5er inni normal Ausrüstung) nach Ulduar oder PDK.
Mal sehen wie weit ihr dann kommt und ob es dann noch so leicht ist.
Das wäre doch mal ne Herrausforderung für alle die von den normal Modes ja so gelangweilt sind.

Wir werden heute Abend ein Run komplett ohne Addons machen, keine Bossmods kein Decursive kein Aggrometer.
Mal sehen wie das läuft, wird bestimmt witzig


----------



## Fusssi (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> naja schreibt was ihr wollt^^ mir doch wurscht ;D fakt ist die normal modes sind zu einfach...und woher willst du eig wissen wie oft ich pdk war xD naja macht ihr hier mal weiter :O


Ich hab ja geschrieben das ich darauf schliesse, da du eben nur den clearerfolg hast und is ja alles so easy. Sicher hast du recht mit den normalmodes, aber du hättest eben nicht versuchen dürfen es mit deinem Char zu belegen. Weißt Du denn nicht das WoW'ler alles böse kleine Klugscheißer sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Extra für meinen Vorredner:

Ich bin sehr wohl im Stande vollständige, grammatikalisch korrekte, Sätze zu bilden. Jedoch lasse ich mich von der Seite dumm anpöbeln wenn ich meine Meinung offen lege. Du magst recht haben, dass meine Ausdrucksweiße nicht angebracht war aber ich gerate nunmal schnell in Rage. Tut mir leid an alle die sich perönlich, geistig oder wie auch immer angegriffen gefühlt haben!

lg

und Trorg deine Argumente sind auch nicht gerade die besten!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Bild (optional mehrere Bilder) sagen mehr als Tausend Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Warum gehen eig alle immer von einem Char aus...wie gesagt muss ich hier niemanden was beweißen^^ wer mit mir raidet und mich kennt auf Taerar weiß dass ich alles clear hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (16. September 2009)

Snake_Eater schrieb:


> noch so ein mimimi thrad wie oft noch !!! der normale raid modus ist für CASUAL gedacht !!
> 
> Erklärung:
> Casual:engl. Gelegenheitsspiele/Gelegenheitsspieler
> ...



understanding context FAIL


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> Warum gehen eig alle immer von einem Char aus...wie gesagt muss ich hier niemanden was beweißen^^ wer mit mir raidet und mich kennt auf Taerar weiß dass ich alles clear hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich könnte auch sagen das mein Schami alles clear hat .. Ups kann ich ja gar nich ^^ Will ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was dazu führt ? Das Rumgegimpe deinerseits wo du durch den falschen ? Arsenallink noch verstärkt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Warum sollte der Arse Link falsch sein willst jetzt auch noch behaupten, dass das nicht mein Char ist xD Ach es ist zu witzig hier...^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Arse Link falsch sein willst jetzt auch noch behaupten, dass das nicht mein Char ist xD Ach es ist zu witzig hier...^^




Ähm les nochmal genau durch was Ich geschrieben habe und dann deine Antwort. 

Vielleicht fällt dir was auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Wieso behauptest du das wäre der falsche Arse link...ich hab schon den richtigen geschickt...ich brauch niemanden hier iwas zu beweisen^^ mir doch so schnuppe ob du/ihr mir glaubt oder nicht...es tut nichts zur sache^^ Fakt ist die nicht HMs sind zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal ob ichs clear hab oder nicht


----------



## Yamboo (16. September 2009)

Ich kenn das Problem nur zu gut. Ich habe auf verschiedenen Servern gespielt, Allianz und Horde.
Ein einfaches Beispiel ... auf dem Server Garrosh war ich für ein paar Monate, weil ein Kumpel dorthin wollte, da ihm der aktuelle Server (Tirion) nicht mehr gefiel und es ja nicht schlimmer kommen könne.
Weit gefehlt. Es war zu Zeiten von 3.0, irgendwann im Januar/Februar. Mit meinem Main auf Taerar hatten wir bereits alles geschafft, auch Sartharion 3D im 25er und 10er.
Da dachte ich mir, ich könnte meine Erfahrung auf Garrosh in Randomraids einbringen und dort Naxxramas mit Randoms clearen.
Problem 1: Der Server ist so leer, es kommen in der gesamten ID vielleicht 3 Raids zustande.
Problem 2: Zu diesen Raids melden sich dann vor allem Leute, die keine Gilde wollen, weil ihnen das zuviel Druck ist.
Das führt dann dazu, dass man schon vor dem Raid Kommentare hört wie: Zwei Viertel sind doch ok, besser wie garnix.
Noch schlimmer ist es, dass sich die Leute nicht belehren lassen (eben aus jenem Grund, warum sie nicht mit einer Gilde raiden).
Du kannst ihnen noch so oft in sachlichem Tonfall erklären, dass man Flickwerk nur dann mit zwei Tanks schafft, wenn der zweite Tank ordentlich HP hat und die Heiler auf zack sind.
Du kannst noch so oft mit ihnen Trockenübungen machen, damit sie bei Thaddius richtig laufen.
Manche/Viele hören einfach nicht zu, schalten ab, oder gehen einfach raus, weil es ihnen zu stressig wird.
Noch ein Beispiel: Um Naxxramas 10er endlich zu clearen, hat es 26 Leute gebraucht und 10 Stunden.
Nach meinem Wechsel zurück nach Destromath (dort hatte ich mal angefangen) bin ich gleich am ersten Abend gechillt durch Naxx 25er mit Randoms gerusht.
Die Zeit auf Garrosh war das traurigste, was ich in WoW erlebt habe.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (16. September 2009)

Legacy schrieb:


> Wieso behauptest du das wäre der falsche Arse link...ich hab schon den richtigen geschickt...ich brauch niemanden hier iwas zu beweisen^^ mir doch so schnuppe ob du/ihr mir glaubt oder nicht...es tut nichts zur sache^^ Fakt ist die nicht HMs sind zu leicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja wat en nu ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also langsam für Leute die grad etwas dösig sind. Ergo für mich ^^

Du sagst du hast mit deinem Dudu alles clear auf normal, 

Fakt ist Arsenal sagt was anderes.

So zu den Hardmodes.. Wie darf ich das deuten ?  "Fakt ist die nicht HMs sind zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal ob ichs clear hab oder nicht"

Haste die HM geschafft oder nicht ? Denk dran Big Brother Blizz gönnt uns allen Zugriff aufs Arsenal ^^

Und so verbuggt das alle Erfolge nicht vorhanden sind hab ich Arsenal noch nicht erlebt. Also .. die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo da draußen .. Fragen über Fragen, aber wie dem auch sei Ich geh mal en Kaffee trinken, vielleicht hat sich bis dahin Pro 7 mit Gallileo Mystery Team gemeldet und das Geheimniss gelöst xD


----------



## Legacy (16. September 2009)

Um die allgemeine Situation zu entspannen entfern ich imba roxxor imba mensch ähh taure mich jetzt aus dem Fred und lass euch imba roxxor besser wow imba theoretiker allein hf und gl beim diskutieren solch eines sinnlosen themas XD


fakt ist ich hab noch nie behauptet dass der dudu alles clear hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nein die HMs hab ich noch nicht alle getried oder geschafft...aber das sagte ich bereits die normal modes sind zu leicht^^


----------



## Eddishar (16. September 2009)

Für eingespielte Gruppen, deren Mitglieder seit Release spielen und für die T-Teile etwas völlig normales sind ... ist einiges zu leicht (hallo Pdk!).

Für Randoms und Casuals sind Heros super, aber PdK natürlich zu schwer.

Insofern meiner Meinung nach perfekt.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (16. September 2009)

Man kann Kolosseum Random easy Mode locker machen, jedenfalls bis Anub, weiter wüsste ich nicht, war auch nich oft drin, weil die Ini scheiße ist.


----------



## advanced08 (16. September 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ja wat en nu ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das mit galileo mystery wollte ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liio-Mugthol (16. September 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> Bitte spaart euch antworten wie L2P das träfe auch nur denn zu wenn ich der Noob wäre.
> Ich verlange auch nicht Free Loots!
> Ich will den Content sehn das kann ich aber nicht. Warum? Weiß ich nicht
> eigentlich sollte man den Content mit Randoms clear machen können nur geht das anscheinen auf meinen Server nicht



WTF... nein das Spiel ist nicht dafür ausgelegt den Content mit Randoms zu clearen... aus dem Grund gibt es Gilden den Kalender etc... Random ist keine Lösung !


----------



## MayoAmok (17. September 2009)

also erstmal.....FRED ist ein männername. 

das hier ist ein THREAD.


zur Schwierigkeit. Wenn euch der Ganze Kram zu leicht ist, zieht doch einfach mal euer BlingBlingUberRoxxor-Equip aus, werft ein paar 200er Items über, um grad so die Mindestanforderungen zu erfüllen und geht damit die Raids an. 

Klar ist auf Farmstatus alles leicht, sonst hiesse es ja nicht Farmstatus.


----------



## Esda (17. September 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Warum Blödsinn?
> 
> Ich spiele wenns hoch kommt jeden Tag eine Stunde. Normalerweise aber eher jeden zweiten oder dritten Tag mal ne Stunde.
> Und ich kann mich nicht beschweren dass WoW zu leicht ist.



ganz einfach: weil es hier nicht um dich geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Andere sdchaffen das, was du mit dem ersten Post bezweifelt hast und haben das auch hier geschrieben. Das meinte ich.




Legacy schrieb:


> Warum gehen eig alle immer von einem Char aus...wie gesagt muss ich hier niemanden was beweißen^^ wer mit mir raidet und mich kennt auf Taerar weiß dass ich alles clear hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also mir wär das neu, dass STGM irgendwas clear hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur Spaß.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. September 2009)

es ist zu schwer weil du das dritte tierlevel mit ner uneingespielten, mies equippten randomgruppe nicht schaffst?

l2p

wenn gesagt wird, das randomgrps das schaffen wird da auch skill und gear vorausgesetzt. sammel dir 10 rnd full t8 leute auf dem server und easymode


----------



## Rolandos (17. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie weit ihr dann kommt und ob es dann noch so leicht ist.
> Das wäre doch mal ne Herrausforderung für alle die von den normal Modes ja so gelangweilt sind.
> 
> Wir werden heute Abend ein Run komplett ohne Addons machen, keine Bossmods kein Decursive kein Aggrometer.
> Mal sehen wie das läuft, wird bestimmt witzig



Und wie war es, ist auchmal interessant es zu erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (17. September 2009)

> Mal sehen wie weit ihr dann kommt und ob es dann noch so leicht ist.
> Das wäre doch mal ne Herrausforderung für alle die von den normal Modes ja so gelangweilt sind.
> 
> Wir werden heute Abend ein Run komplett ohne Addons machen, keine Bossmods kein Decursive kein Aggrometer.
> Mal sehen wie das läuft, wird bestimmt witzig



mal so zur info ... die ersten wochen war bigwigs noch nicht up2date und es gab auch keine guides für die pdk bosse ...

zumindest hab ich nie welche gefunden ... wir haben die bosse alle in den ersten trys gekillt außer den pvp boss 

und da gab es keine timer mit in xxx sekunden passiert xxx 

aber mal ehrlich der normal mode ist echt nen witz das ist ja auf den gleichen schwerigkeitsgrad wie naxx


----------



## C0deX (18. September 2009)

Negev schrieb:


> Ich kann das alles nicht nachvollziehen! Einmal hab ich den 3 Boss gesehen. Resultat nach etliche Random-Gruppen: Wenn wir nicht schon am ersten Boss gescheitert sind, sind wirs am zweiten...




Vielleicht liegts an Dir selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Negev schrieb:


> Was mach ich falsch? Bin ich Tatsächlich auf einem Noob-Server? Wenn ja, wo geht die Post ab?



Schau Dir Guides an dann siehst Du bestimmt ob Du was falsch machst, mag sein das Du auf so einem Server bist normal legt man alles easy auch mit Random. Am besten such Dir ne Gilde und geh mit Ihr und L2P.

So long...


----------

